# The Kruchev Campaign, An Ultimate Unit Game Series by Samules



## Samules

Kruchev is a harsh frozen world in the galactic southeast. Covered by mountain peaks and filled with interweaving tunnels with only a few open areas possible to land a starship in. The coming battles will be no honorable return of fire across the fields of glory, no glorious charge of massed vehicles, beasts or bikes. Only the harsh bloody endless skirmishes that turn a fully armed and equiped company into a tattered band of cold, starving, bloodied bastards with no memory of the time before and no thought of a time after the war. The victors here will not be conquering heroes but the soldiers who had the grit to endure the war longer than any others.

Well there's the backround! Now the rules:
The war will take place in four stages and a different unit will be chosen for each one. The final stage will determine the victor but each stage before that will give rewards essential to the final battle. The same 32 People will be competing in all four rounds. (Though if you miss the deadline I will not hesitate to replace you...) You must use the same codex for all four stages.

Stage One: Landing Zones
There is very little space that troop ships can land on and so the most territory controlled will allow more ground troops to be deployed and supplied.
The game organization will be different from normal for this round.
32 players will be divided into 8 groups of 4 and each group will perform a round robin tourney with the winners moving on to the next 2 groups of 4 for the next round robins (in addition to claiming a landing zone) and the winners of those two claim a second landing zone and then going for a single elimination with 3 rounds in the matchup for the last one. This represents the large swells of troops making planetfall and fighting in relatively large battles with multiple factions involved.

ONLY TROOPS CHOICES MAY BE SELECTED FOR THIS STAGE OF THE GAME!!!

The points limit is 150.
Backround Bonus! As in last game you get a bonus for providing fluff for your faction, in this game it will be an extra 5 points for every round of the game.

Rolling will start next Wednesday. If I need filler I will be amazed. 

Entrants:
Lord Azune
Grokfog
Dawnstar
Stephan_Newman
mynameisgrax
Spanner94ezekiel
yoyoyo12365
Silens
lokis222
CattleBruiser
TheMeddler
Midnightkid333
Minizke1
infernalcaretaker
Jace of Ultramar
MetalHandKerchief
VicGin
Zodd
Karnax


----------



## Lord Azune

Only troop choices... do dedicated transports count as troop for the purposes of this?


----------



## Samules

They do not.


----------



## Grokfog

I'd like to join. I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Sign me up...


----------



## Dawnstar

Interesting idea Samules 

Count me in. PM incoming


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Time to go kill more stuff! I'm in!


----------



## lokis222

Very cool. I am in and will PM you tonight when I get home from classes. 

Question:

Will fighting be performed in the same way as before? 

Shoot, Unit 1 Assault

Reset 

Shoot, Unit 2 Assault

Rinse and repeat till victor?


----------



## Samules

Indeed it will!


----------



## Silens

I'm in!! Will PM you a unit.


----------



## Samules

Well, we got some pretty good entries in so far!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Fluff tasters! I demand them!


----------



## Samules

Lets give this a shot...

"Hear now Pups, of the saga of Ulfnirs pack. The fell Lord Tyr had demanded that they hunt among Kruchev's frozen peaks. And so they, And others of Tyr's Great Company, did traverse the Sea of Stars to bring Wrack and Ruin upon the enemies of Russ and the AllFather."

"Ulfnir's Pack, strong, bonded wolf brothers all, were chosen to capture safe points for landing craft, that the fury of Wolves may be released upon Kruchev's lands. Hunters in Grey, True Sons of Russ, They would not Fail"


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Oh crap, Grey Hunters - didn't consider that...


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent, will send fluff later. Can you use vehicles (I'm thinking Death Company Dreadnoughts)?


----------



## Lord Azune

Vehicles would be a bit OP I think, otherwise people would be bringing dedicated transports and what not.


----------



## Samules

As long as it is listed as a troops choice you can take it unless it requires another unit to be included to be fielded so I don't think any vehicles qualify.


----------



## Silens

I'm not sure what Grey Hunters do..


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

SW troops with bolters, BP and CCW, and have counter attack and a bunch of other shit


----------



## CattleBruiser

Ya, I have a feeling like we're going to see Grey Hunters, Khorne Berserkers, Plague Marines, and maybe someone trying to swamp you in guardsmen/boyz/gaunts


----------



## Lord Azune

I can easily say I'm not using any of those. I can't say I'll win but I will give it a good run.


----------



## Karnax

What do you mean buy the extra 5 points per round for fluff? Does it mean that after every *battle* you get 5 more points, or is it something else?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am thinking of changing my entry. Would I be allowed to use units from the Corsair army list? I really like it!

Please? Pretty please? How much do I need to "persuade" you to my way of thinking?


----------



## Lord Azune

Core books only, otherwised we might get a mechanized IG entry from IA 1. Or at least thats my 2 cents.. Samuel can make his own call.


----------



## lokis222

I tried guard, you can't use platoons as they are deployed separately. Might see a bunch of orks and whatnot though.


----------



## Samules

If you could use them together then all of a sudden 3 Mortar teams and 18 lasguns are munching everyone with twin linked shots while the enemy has to kill off 25 wounds worth of models.


----------



## Minizke1

Mine's in, I just hope I don't face too many melta guns. 

cue my getting set up against a melta vet squad. D:


----------



## MidnightKid333

I just want everyone to know that i'm taking 5 tyranid warriors.


----------



## Samules

Karnax said:


> What do you mean buy the extra 5 points per round for fluff? Does it mean that after every *battle* you get 5 more points, or is it something else?


For every stage of the campaign you get 5 extra points to spend on your unit for submitting fluff.


----------



## Minizke1

MidnightKid333 said:


> I just want everyone to know that i'm taking 5 tyranid warriors.


Twinsies?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Where may I observe how this plays out? I'd like to see how this is done to possibly play the next time.


----------



## Dawnstar

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Where may I observe how this plays out? I'd like to see how this is done to possibly play the next time.


All of the battles will be posted in this thread mate


----------



## Lord Azune

Jace, if you want to see an example and still join in, check out Samuels old thread.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=102412


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Sweet, I'll check that out.


----------



## Karnax

Samules said:


> For every stage of the campaign you get 5 extra points to spend on your unit for submitting fluff.


Thanks Samules. So does that mean we have to submit new fluff every round for different units, or do we just submit once?


----------



## Silens

Looking forward to see who I'm teamed up with.


----------



## Grokfog

I honestly considered taking a full 9 stands of nurglings....

But then I remembered its stupid things like that which keep me going out in the first rounds


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Lord Azune said:


> Jace, if you want to see an example and still join in, check out Samuels old thread.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=102412


Ok, read through that thread a bit this morning while drinking my coffee. So, we organize our squad, send it in, and the organizer of this event does the die rolling to keep everything even in addition to who we are matched against? I have to be missing something, I usually do.


----------



## Samules

Karnax said:


> Thanks Samules. So does that mean we have to submit new fluff every round for different units, or do we just submit once?


You don't NEED the fluff to get the bonus every round but I will award you a smileyface if you do...


----------



## Lord Azune

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, read through that thread a bit this morning while drinking my coffee. So, we organize our squad, send it in, and the organizer of this event does the die rolling to keep everything even in addition to who we are matched against? I have to be missing something, I usually do.


Nope, thats about right, So Pick an Army, write some fluff, spend 155 points worth of troops with no dedicated transports and go crazy! The combat will follow the same as the other one did.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Lord Azune said:


> Nope, thats about right, So Pick an Army, write some fluff, spend 155 points worth of troops with no dedicated transports and go crazy! The combat will follow the same as the other one did.


Ok, I'm in. I just sent my submission.


----------



## Minizke1

Wait....we're doing TEAMS? Oh happy joy.


----------



## Silens

I think it'll be good.


----------



## Samules

Minizke1 said:


> Wait....we're doing TEAMS? Oh happy joy.


Huh?

1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 Characters!


----------



## Minizke1

Samules said:


> Huh?
> 
> 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 Characters!


Someone said something about teams. o____o


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

As I understand this the 32 will be divided into 8 groups of 4 to face one another. A vs B and C vs D with the 2 winners facing each other.


----------



## Samules

Ah a slight misunderstanding. A round robin turnoment is where each contestant plays a single game against all his opponents and then the one who wins the most games total wins the tourney. As rolling a round robin for 32 people would break my brain I am doing one where everyone is divided into groups of 4 to perform a mini round robin. The winners of those move on to the second groups of 4 for the next mini round robin tourneys. The winners of those will do a 1 on 1 with 3 rounds. Every round robin you win you control 1 landing zone. (+1 more if you win the last 1 on 1 fight)

This is designed to represent the large groups making planetfall fighting off multiple factions from their targeted area.

The exact benefit of having landing zones will be revealed when the final stage of the campaign comes. (Ok, honestly I haven't decided yet but still)


----------



## Minizke1

Bah. My bad.


----------



## Lord Azune

So, let the crap talk begin.. Silens: You're going down! Blood for the Blood God!


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> So, let the crap talk begin.. Silens: You're going down! Blood for the Blood God!


Oh THIS again...


----------



## MidnightKid333

Minizke, why did you even bother entering? You will only lose again!

#ContinuingTheTrashTalk


----------



## Minizke1

MidnightKid333 said:


> Minizke, why did you even bother entering? You will only lose again!
> 
> #ContinuingTheTrashTalk


Guys...do you smell that? Smells like *DOUCHEBAG.*


----------



## Lord Azune

Minizke1 said:


> Guys...do you smell that? Smells like *DOUCHEBAG.*


All I smell is the stentch of Tyranid Failure.


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> All I smell is the stentch of Tyranid Failure.


I suspect you're going to be one of the cheeseballers throwing some Grey Knight faggotry at us? Or are you in a Death Company sort of mood today? :laugh:


----------



## Lord Azune

Neither. I already hinted at what I play for these competitions and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Dawnstar

If you think you're gonna kill me in combat, you'll have to get there first :wink:

And even if you do, I still hope to win :laugh:


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> Neither. I already hinted at what I play for these competitions and I'll leave it at that.


Kidding, Azune. Lighten up, ahaha.


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> So, let the crap talk begin.. Silens: You're going down! Blood for the Blood God!


Here come the 'zerkers.


----------



## Lord Azune

Way off Minizke


----------



## Silens

<__<
>__>

... Psst... Azune... Hey..! Yeah..! Azune... *Moves over to an puts mouth to his ear.* I am going to _ravage_ your anus. *Trots off*


----------



## Lord Azune

Please, if we had dedicated transports, I'd be doing the ravaging.. as it is, I had hopes but I'm not overly hopeful about this matchup.


----------



## Silens

I think I've got a fair chance against transports, depending on our starting range.


----------



## Lord Azune

Starting range is whatever range allows side A to shoot.


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> Please, if we had dedicated transports, I'd be doing the ravaging.. as it is, I had hopes but I'm not overly hopeful about this matchup.


Great, then it's Bloodletters.


----------



## Lord Azune

Nope! Wrong again Mini


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Before we start I would like to apologize for the many cheesy references I may have made in my squad.

But then again this is to be expected from a guy who submitted a cartoon cereal mascot for the last competition.


----------



## lokis222

think i am going to get rolled, but i wanted to try out a different army.


----------



## MidnightKid333

So rolling is starting in two days? 

Everyone, Prepare yourselves for my 30 termagaunts!


----------



## CattleBruiser

I actually think that 30 termagaunts would die a lot faster than you'd expect


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

MidnightKid333 said:


> So rolling is starting in two days?
> 
> Everyone, Prepare yourselves for my 30 termagaunts!


30?!?!?! Srsly?


----------



## Minizke1

MidnightKid333 said:


> So rolling is starting in two days?
> 
> Everyone, Prepare yourselves for my 30 termagaunts!


Barebones Termagants...not all that scary, really.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Let's just say regardless of what happens then my company will still win regardless.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Im in!

Just gotta figure something nifty out.....


----------



## MidnightKid333

MaidenManiac said:


> Im in!
> 
> Just gotta figure something *Cheesy* out.....


LOL you know it's true.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I've entered my not-so-shocking choice of troops


----------



## Ravner298

did you get my submission sammy? I PM'd you a few days ago but I dont see my name on the list yet, dont want to miss out


----------



## Silens

What happened to all the fluff tasters we're supposed to be getting?


----------



## Zodd

I'm in. PM sent


----------



## Samules

Ravner it seems your entry has been devoured by Slaneesh midway through the warp jump. Please recheck your gellar fields and try again.

"The Frozen Blood want Kruchev for themselves so they can continue their research into reversing the effects of the Red Thirst and experiment on how to turn it from a blight on their warriors into an ability which can increase stamina and strength.

Scout Team Sanguine has been dispatched to secure a landing zone so they can be reinforced by further Frozen Blood forces"


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I know thats not mine at least.


----------



## Minizke1

Stephen_Newman said:


> I know thats not mine at least.


Of course not, it's not crucial part of a healthy breakfast.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Minizke1 said:


> Of course not, it's not crucial part of a healthy breakfast.


Nope. This time I went giant corporation who we have all bought from at some point. I nearly guarantee it.


----------



## Dawnstar

Stephen_Newman said:


> Nope. This time I went giant corporation who we have all bought from at some point. I nearly guarantee it.


Games Workshop?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

It's wednesday!


----------



## lokis222

Huzzah! opcorn:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

It is Wednesday! What happens now?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

We wait...


----------



## The Meddler

I only just realised that the 5pt bonus works for this round, not the next one. Can I change my entry slightly Samules? I'll send a PM with the revised choice now.


----------



## lokis222

pretty sure i can't even use my five point bonus. it was hard enough to make 150.


----------



## Minizke1

Stephen_Newman said:


> Nope. This time I went giant corporation who we have all bought from at some point. I nearly guarantee it.


An army of Grey Knights led by Grand Master Ronald McDonald?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Dawnstar said:


> Games Workshop?





Minizke1 said:


> An army of Grey Knights led by Grand Master Ronald McDonald?


Both wrong fellas. However since it is Thursday where I am I shall reveal I am in fact using a Necron Ommortal unit called Squad Vista of the Windows Dynasty headed by Overlord Bill Gates (who will hopefully appear later. Also the fact the Immortals run on Windows Vista mean I have an excuse when they fail).

Betcha you never saw that one coming. Its going to be a new theme to every compo. In that I make a silly theme for my army


----------



## SGMAlice

Stephen_Newman said:


> Both wrong fellas. However since it is Thursday where I am I shall reveal I am in fact using a Necron Ommortal unit called Squad Vista of the Windows Dynasty headed by Overlord Bill Gates (who will hopefully appear later. Also the fact the Immortals run on Windows Vista mean I have an excuse when they fail).
> 
> Betcha you never saw that one coming. Its going to be a new theme to every compo. In that I make a silly theme for my army


:laugh: Awesome!

SGMAlice


----------



## Samules

BEHOLD!!! The Entrants...

*Lord Azune*
Wyches from the Wych cult owned by the Kabal of the Bloody Skull. Lead by Archon Azirza, Herald of Khorne.

Khorne has claimed Kruchev for his own. He has sent forth his herald to bring it under his control.

As such, it should be of little surprise when an ancient webway on the planet crackled to life, spilling the forces of the Bloody Skull onto this desolate world.

Should he prove victorious, will he create a new Commorragh or shall it be a new Daemon World for Khorne to strike at the unguarded underbelly of the Imperium and Tau? Time shall tell.

9 Wyches
2 Wyches with Hydra Gauntlets
1 Hekatrix

*Diciples of the Black-Lord-who-likes-to-kill-things-in-a-manner-convenient-for-Samules*
10 Chaos Space Marines

*Grokfog*
"Hear now Pups, of the saga of Ulfnirs pack. The fell Lord Tyr had demanded that they hunt among Kruchev's frozen peaks. And so they, And others of Tyr's Great Company, did traverse the Sea of Stars to bring Wrack and Ruin upon the enemies of Russ and the AllFather."

"Ulfnir's Pack, strong, bonded wolf brothers all, were chosen to capture safe points for landing craft, that the fury of Wolves may be released upon Kruchev's lands. Hunters in Grey, True Sons of Russ, They would not Fail"

8 Grey Hunters
Meltagun, Power Fist


*Dawnstar*
The Frozen Blood want Kruchev for themselves so they can continue their research into reversing the effects of the Red Thirst and experiment on how to turn it from a blight on their warriors into an ability which can increase stamina and strength.

Scout Team Sanguine has been dispatched to secure a landing zone so they can be reinforced by further Frozen Blood forces

10x Scout Squad
-5x Sniper Rifles
-4x Combat Blades
Sergeant has a Plasma Pistol and a Combat Blade


*Stephan_Newman*
"Immortal Alpha of unit Vista slowly awoke. Under the cover of a teleport assault whilst the home fleet of the Windows dynasty launched a feint of all out direct attack on the planet. As Immortal Alpha awoke from the teleportation he hear relayed orders from Overlord Bill Gates towards him and the rest of the unit. Predictably a couple of losses had occurred, trapped in ice or into other impassable substances but such losses meant nothing to the Windows Dynasty. All that mattered to the Vista unit was securing some ground so the rest of the fleet could land heavier units. All that mattered was following the orders of their Lord.

With a juddery start, removing sludge and ice from their circuits unit Vista would march fear into their enemies and show just who this "world" belonged too.

8 Necron Immortals-all armed with Gauss Blasters

*mynameisgrax*
9 Bloodletters w/ instrument of chaos

*Spaner94ezekiel	*
Kronstompa woz a Nob of signifikant stachure in da Goff Klan, 'avin bullied, butchered an' bashed 'is way into a posishun of power. E woz a lover of violence, in its poore, bluddy minded form, an' did 'is best to enshure dat he got da best of it. 'Is favourite parstime was stompin dem dudes 'oo kept on gettin back up coz dey gave 'im the most fun. 'Is krownin acheevment woz wen 'e stomped a partikoolarly big robo-dude which releesed a hooge spirit fingy. It got alf is boyz afore e managed to batter it down wiv is ooge stompy-metal-klaw-feet, an dat's 'ow 'e got 'is name. 'E joined the Waagh! on korse for Kruchev to go klaim sum 'eads - don't kare 'oo's!

20 Shoota Boyz
Nob w/ Power Klaw

*yoyoyo12365*
5 Blood Angel Assault Marines
Flamer
Powerfist/Stormshield Sarge
*
Silens*
Shadow Captain Aajz Solari of the 2st Company has been ordered by the Chapter Master to capture the planet Kruchev, though he arrives upon the Company Battle Barge to find the planet it a more dire state of war than initially implied by his superior. Solari understands the importance of capturing a landing zone, though is willing to comply with other factions at the site to achieve a common goal. A hand picked group of veterans are dispatched to the planet to capture landing zones to ultimately deploy more forces. A single Thunderhawk is dispatched to deploy Solari's Chosen to the planet in complete secrecy; only Solari and his Chosen know the landing position of the Thunderhawk, choosing not even to tell their allies until they have secured themselves upon the planet. 
Once upon the planet, the Veterans find the situation rather favourable; the tunnel systems perfect for getting from place to place undetected.

6 Assault Maines
Sergeant with Lightning Claw, Combat Shield and Melta Bombs
Meltagun

*lokis222*
The fleet left the warp. The navigators' last act to be to get the ships out of it and into real space. Smouldering in their chairs, mouths gaping from their last screams, their corpses slowly cool. The ships were all scored and armour plating torn off in places. The legacy of the attentions of the primordial emotions of the warp. On the command decks, vox chattered back and forth across the void. Panicked voices and calm assurances. Finally, after what seemed like hours and what was really only minutes, one voice called for silence. 

"We have detected a habitable planet, lord"

In the command deck of the flag ship, a main rises. He walks over to the holoscreens and reads the information that is coming in. 

"Looks like home boys, but we are not alone. Prepare the Ice Warriors for battle," he shouts, walking off the bridge, "Get my gear."

Imperial Guard Veteran Squad
2 Flamers
Heavy Flamer
Vox Caster
Grenadiers
Shotguns
Sergeant w/ Power fist
*
Fillerdar*
10 Dire Avengers
-Exarch
-Power Weapon & Shimmershield

*CattleBruiser*
The Death Company of the Blood angels watch as Kruchev comes into view. Here, they will fight their last fight. They will die slaying the enemies of the emperor. 
The Death Company were picked for this mission instead of normal battle brothers for one reason. There are no large open spaces, so they need not brave a hail of enemy fire before they can reach bloody close combat. in the mountain passes you see the enemy and are in axe range of them at the same moment, so the Members of the Death company can barely wait for the bloodshed to begin

7 Death Company
-1 Power Sword

*TheMeddler*
Astorath stared at the pict-display in grim finality. The stormraven had already left, bearing its doomed cargo across the icy wastes to the primary objectives. They were not expected to survive. The latest reports indicated that masses of enemy forward patrols, human and xenos, were converging on the landing sites. However, those men would die anyway, at the hands of their enemies or by his axe. Their best hope now was an honourable death in battle, disrupting the enemy forces and buying enough time for the main part of the Blood Angels Strike force to arrive and begin landing troops. 
The grim figure of the Blood Angels High Chaplain sighed, turning away from the data-screens to collect his thoughts. If he was honest with himself, half the reason for this mission was to avoid killing the remnants of Squad Atreon himself. He didn't want anymore of his battle-brother's blood on his hands. Shaking himself out of his dark thoughts and setting off for his chambers, Astorath sent a prayer to Blessed Sanguinius to send the departed Death Company his strength, and to redeem their souls when they fell.

7 Death Company
1 Power Sword & Bolt Pistol
6 Chainsword & Bolt Pistols

*Midnightkid333*
the forces of khorne had grown tired of killing the same old enemy, as they had siphoned all the other worlds of their valuable items. All their hoarded skulls were too similar and the skull throne demanded variety. This would be a tough task to gather new blood for the blood cauldron and new skulls for the skull throne, so Skulltaker summoned nine of his finest bloodletters. Veterans of the warp and soulmates of the hellblades and the spirit encased in each. The Skulltaker called upon Mercy, pain, riddance, spike, malice, doom, Rage, humiliation and Reverend deathblow. These infamous bloodletters are enemies of each other, hating each others guts for getting in their way of herald-hood status. 

They are tasked with the objective of decapitating as many helpless fools as daemonically possible and draining the blood of as many mortals as they can. 

"If you do not emerge victorious, you are not warmongers of Khorne! Play nicely."

-Skulltaker

9 Bloodletters
instrument of Chaos

*Minizke1*
Hive Fleet Kraken has long ravaged the outlying planets in Kruchev's system. Only now has Kraken found reason to venture deeper into the system, as biological lifesigns drift closer and closer into the system. The starved tendril is struggling for survival. But now, it is time to feed.

5 Tyranid Warriors with Rending Claws

*Ravner298* (ok, he was a little late but he was one of the first ones to enter and I was probably the one who lost his entry so I let him in anyway)
5 Plague Marines
-2 Plasma Guns

*infernalcaretaker*
Bogrot's boyz follow him from warzone to warzone, searching fitfully for something to krump, and for something to get rid of the powerful stench that follows them wherever they go. The smell of fear can be a powerful weapon, and many an Imperial Guardsmen has fled at the heinous pong...


*WAAAAAAAAAAAA-EEEEEEUGH!*


20 shoota boyz, with 2 big shootas, led by a nob with big choppa and bosspole

*Tau of the Fi'ler Sept*
11 Fire Warriors
-Shas'ui
-Shield Drone

*Jace of Ultramar*
Cold wind whipped by Sergeant LaRae's face. Kruchev was indeed as cold as he had heard. 

He thought back on his discussion with his Chapter Master, Pedro Kantor, 'I know you can see to their training LaRae. You've proven as much before. Your choice to take the latest group to Kruchev bothers me. The land there is harsh and unforgiving. Cold weather awaits you every hour of each day.'

'I am aware of the danger honoured master. But, if these men truly wish to forge themselves to one day wear the revered armour of the Astartes as a full brother marine then they must learn to endure not just combat but climate. Kruchev will afford both a training ground for all that they will learn.' His response was one he has heard from the brother sergeants who came before him. 

'Brother Sergeant LaRae, we stand ready,' came the sound of Brother Carreon's voice, 'and await your orders, sir.'

The sound of the dropship that had brought them here now faded from all sound. LaRae turned and took stock of the five men he brought with him. Were his Chapter to rebuild he would seek no less than success in the training of his new found battle brothers. 

Close to the clearing they landed in was the mouth of a tunnel. There was a network of these tunnels running in and around these mountains. LaRae intended to use this for tactical training. 

In the distance a loud explosion sounded. 'What was that? Brother Sergeant, is this live combat training?' asked Carreon. 

LaRae raised his Power Fist and evaluated its readiness, 'It certainly is now. Carreon, DeAngelo, Acavedo, Perez, make ready to move. We use the tunnels to seek out what our new found situation is.'

His men ready, LaRae led them into the tunnels and silently thanked the Emperor that he chose to include a long range communicator in his possessions.

Scouts x6, ML, shotguns, camo cloaks, Sgt w/PF & Combi Melta

*MetalHandKerchief*
15 Kabalites, 1 Splinter cannon

*VicGin*
6 Death Company w/ boltgun & Chainsword
1 Death Company with Hand Flamer and Chainsword

*Zodd*
Plague Marines 6 pcs
+ 2 Flamers

*MaidenManiac*
Harald Deathwolf would never let Kruchev be lost to rampaging enemies of the Imperium. Seeing how various Xenos have sent various units of scouting forces he dispatches Einar and his Grey Hunter pack.
A fairly new GH pack they need field duty to grow into their roles within the Great Company and this skirmish looks like the perfect opportunity for that.

Einars pack:
10 Grey Hunters
2 Meltaguns

*Karnax*
Grey Knight Strike Squad
-Justicar w/ force halberd
-2 Grey Knights w/ force halberd
-4 Grey Knights w/ force sword

Sergeant Thraxis turned his head slowly, letting his gaze drift across the desolate vista in front of him. Though his eyes appeared unfocused, in actuality everything that he saw was being noted and filed away in his gen-hanced brain, there to be stored until needed. It was a trick he had picked up during his many years of service, one that he felt would serve him well on this particular battlefield, where the unchanging landscape and labyrinthine tunnels could confuse even the most intelligent of beings. As he thought this he noticed alien troops spilling out of a nearby tunnel. Determination filling him, he ordered his Knights into defensive positions. His orders were to hold the landing zone, and if it were the last thing he did, Squad Agnoscitur would not be found wanting.


----------



## CattleBruiser

yay!
and TheMeddler, you have an awesome unit entry, VicGin almost does too


----------



## Lord Azune

Midnight! We shall claim their skulls for Khorne!


----------



## Dawnstar

Lots of really different choices 

Should be interesting


----------



## Minizke1

:shok:
W-windows Vista? 

Yeah, no I'm out. Withdrawal sent.

jk.


----------



## Lord Azune

Dark Eldar - 2
Eldar - 1
Tau - 1
Space Marine - 3
Blood Angel - 4
Grey Knights - 1
Space Wolves - 1
Chaos Daemon - 2
Chaos Space Marine - 2
Necron - 1
Ork - 2
Imperial Guard - 2
Tyranid - 1
Sisters of Battle - 1

Most used army - Blood Angels.


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> Dark Eldar - 2
> Eldar - 1
> Tau - 1
> Space Marine - 3
> Blood Angel - 4
> Grey Knights - 1
> Space Wolves - 1
> Chaos Daemon - 2
> Chaos Space Marine - 2
> Necron - 1
> Ork - 2
> Imperial Guard - 2
> Tyranid - 1
> Sisters of Battle - 1
> 
> Most used army - Blood Angels.


The only 'nid. ):


----------



## Lord Azune

True enough, little amazed you didnt blast with a swarm of gaunts


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> True enough, little amazed you didnt blast with a swarm of gaunts


That would just be rude of me.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Yup, there is quite a mix going on with everyone's selections. Not surprised about the BA after the poll from the poll. So, whats next?


----------



## Lord Azune

Jace, Next: We wait for Sam to do the rolls, the calculations, and the fluff to make the fights sound cool. Round by round, fight by fight. Let the bloodshed commence!


----------



## Samules

Landing Zone One:

Lord Azune Vs Filler Marines
Their veins pumping with grave lotus, the wyches burst into the material realm. They only broke from their bloodthirsty frenzy of activity long enough to get their bearings and charge to secure the area. For a moment they thought there would be no blood to whet their blades but then the scream of falling drop pods cut through the air. "At last skulls for the great one, we will be favored for this sisters…" The howls of three of the black marines are cut short as they burst from the drop pod into an ambush and receive poison darts to the chest. The lack of armor leaves the wyches open to the bolt rounds as they tear through the advancing ranks obliterating eight of them. The wyches cut apart two more in their charge but do not have the numbers to fully devestate the squad. The marines fell two wyches including the hekatrix and tear the final two down with boltguns. The landing zone is secured for now but with more drop pods falling from there will be far more blood to come.

Lord Azune Vs Grokfog
Cursing the deaths of their obviously weaker bretheren as they hear the screams, the wyches bound through the snow and rocks towards the next drop pod location only to find themselves in an ambush as space wolves rise up around them. Six wyches are downed immediately by the hail of fire. The frenzy of blood as the battle lines meet kills two on either side but as the squads break off the bolters reveal who is the stronger.

Lord Azune Vs Dawnstar
The Wyches fall upon the scouts like a pack of starving wolves, downing two scouts with pistols while they return the favor. The Scouts were no match for the bloodlusting arena champions that whipped around them like a storm however. Their futile blows hit only air and the sergeant found himself back to back with two of his charges and nothing but a bloody ring of desecrated bodies with skulls baring the mark of khorne to attest for their comrades. Pure fury overwhelmed the brother sergeant at the loss and he hurled himself at the enemy. He heard the whoosh of the poison darts and the death cries of his last brothers but he no longer cared. He wanted only the death of the ones who had done this too him. Parrying some blows and taking others he hurled himself at the Hekatrix. Before he knew what had happened he was crippled, unable to move and held upright by two wyches. The hekatrix gazed into his eyes drinking in the helpless fury as he struggled to lift his arm despite a shattered spine and a dozen mortal wounds across his body. Before his life had faded she reached into him with a sharpened gauntlet and removed his heart to show him as beat out a few final beats. His last breath came as a ragged sigh and he was at peace. For a handful of moments he felt his spirit going to merge with his primarch's before it was wrenched away and dragged to the screaming abyss that was Khorne's domain.

Filler Marines Vs Grokfog
One of the wolves is downed by the relentless bolter fire as the wolves quickly form a defensive ring against the horrible screaming warriors around them. The hasty return fire kills two of the maniacal cultists and chainswords are drawn to meet the charge. A mere two of the mighty wolves of fenris are slain by the efforts of the chaos scum and with shouts of "For Russ and the Allfather!" They are driven back and cut down as they break their puny ranks and flee

Grokfog Vs Dawnstar
The scouts lay a deadly ambush for the recovering wolves and though they have been renforced the restored numbers are returned to their former levels quickly as the bolts and snipers find joints and cracks for their bullets felling three of the marines but while many are accurate, the sergeant detonates. So perfect is the ambush that not a single angel is felled by bolter or melta. Two on either side are killed in the pitched fighting. Three more snipers are downed as the marines fire assault weapons in preperation for a charge. One last marine is cut down by pistol fire but even outnumbering them two to one the scouts are no match for the wolves of fenris. With all other factions defeated, Ulfnir's pack seizes the landing zone

Edit: Sorry, for some reason I accidentally copied only one fight!


----------



## Grokfog

True Sons of Russ


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Lord Azune said:


> Jace, Next: We wait for Sam to do the rolls, the calculations, and the fluff to make the fights sound cool. Round by round, fight by fight. Let the bloodshed commence!


Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Oops! Forgot there was fluff involved.

Needless to say, these Bloodletters are obviously just too focused on cutting off heads to develop any sort of history or personality. ^_^


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Hi teacher, my fluff got lost in the warp today. I mean my dog ate it. Wait, what excuse did I use last time?


----------



## Karnax

Uh Samules, did you get my fluff? I'm sure I sent it:scratchhead:.
On the other hand, yay only Grey Knights!:grin:


----------



## MidnightKid333

HAHAHA me and grax have the same list >_<

But I'll win since I have epic fluff.

@Lord! - WOOOO!!! Apologies if my Veterans of the warp and soulmates of the hellblades and the spirit encased in each end up demolishing you. They don't know their own strength. Watch out for reverend Deathblow, he hits hard.


----------



## The Meddler

CattleBruiser said:


> yay!
> and TheMeddler, you have an awesome unit entry, VicGin almost does too


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Lord Azune

Best of luck to you Midnight, judging from the fight, I was just eliminated anyway. A tad hard to tell but I think the wolves just won landing zone one. I totally shoulda specified that during enemy shooting phases I'd go to ground due to my lack of any decent ranged armor.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Curious to know if/when this will pick back up.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I assume Samules is busy in RL. Normally he posts the results as soon as he's rolled them all.


----------



## Samules

Blame the Ancient Greeks.


----------



## Samules

Landing Zone Two:

StephanNewman Vs mynameisgrax
As the immortals silently march through the snow a warp rift appears only yards away and bloodletters burst forth letting out a mighty howl. Four of the daemons are vaporized by the gauss fire before they the mighty charge tears their entire squad to pieces. (1 win to mynameisgrax)

StephanNewman Vs Spanner94Ezekiel
The strafing gauss fire cuts a swathe through the ork ranks, obliterating eight of them before they have a chance of return fire. And even when they get their chance the primitive slugs have no effect on the hardened metal skeletons but two are felled by the more effective meaty fists of the boyz and another two by the mighty power Klaw for only a single successful strike in return. Bugs in the reanimation system prevent two of the necrons from reanimating but that does not stop them from vaporizing five more orks for not a single death in return. The vicious return charge crushes every single necron in one brutal combat. (1 win to Spanner94ezekiel)

StephanNewman Vs yoyoyo12365
A VERY lucky blast of fire obliterates four of the not-so-immortals while not a single one of the blood angels are killed in return. One of the marines is clawed down and the last of the immortals barely survives the attack but is quickly brought down along with all his companions as they struggle to rise. (1 win to yoyoyo12365)

mynameisgrax Vs Spanner94ezekiel
Two of the daemons are blasted apart as the orcs fall on them screaming at the top of their lungs. The deadly clash sees the daemons driven back, hard. All but two of the daemons are returned screaming to the warp while a mere four orks are cut down. While not inquisition approved, da boyz prove that screaming at the top of their lungs and blasting full auto at the enemy is an effective daemon banishing method. (1 win to Spanner94ezekiel, total:2)

Spanner94ezekiel Vs yoyoyo12365
One of each warparty is brought down as the marines streak towards the ground, blades at the ready. The clash is titanic and many orks are felled but when the melee ends, the nob has a new hat. (1 more win to Spanner94ezekiel winning him the landing zone with 3)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Samules said:


> Blame the Ancient Greeks.


How so?


----------



## Samules

Oh, I've just been studying for a history test most of this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yay!!! Vista totally sucks!!!

See you all in the next round.

Bill Gates will not be happy.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Samules said:


> Oh, I've just been studying for a history test most of this week. :biggrin:


Understandable, been there and done that.

Wow, those results are interesting. I'm looking forward to the next set of matches.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Go da boyz! Good game so far, seeing as I'm actually not losing for once...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Good job so far, mr. Spanner!

Roll moar?!?!

:biggrin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Gotta root for the Orksies, even when taking their lumps


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Not a fan of Orks, truth be told. But, I do like their fluff and their hammer to nail mentality.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

This
post
is
not
subject
to
"too
short
post"
rules

But seriously, we're hanging here!


----------



## Samules

The guardsmen at landing zone three are exceedingly lucky.

Silens Vs lokis222
As the marines hurtle from the sky their bolts clatter harmlessly from the heavy carapace armor except for one unfortunate guardsman who forgot to check his straps before moving out and is blown apart. Between the roaring combined gout of flame and the clack of firing shotguns two of the raven guard are felled. The guardsmen are broken in combat with two of their own felled for a single ravenguard but reveal that their retreat was only a ploy as they whip around and open full autofire on the marines leaving not one alive. (lokis222 wins)

lokis222 Vs Fillerdar
As the guardsmen burst from defensive positions to unleash a barrage of fire the Eldar immediately launch into a charge guns firing but by the time they reach the guard line only the exarch remains. While he fights valiantly he is mobbed by the mon-keigh. (lokis222 wins)

lokis222 Vs Cattlebriser
The guardsman muster around the final location as the drop pod screams to earth and wait for what will likely be their hardest fight. With a rallying cry they leap forward and charge all weapons firing with trained precision. However between the thick astartes plate and the frenzy of the marines they fell only one. Their own carapace protected them from the reprisal of the pistols. The brutal counter attack of the marines kills all but three of the veterans, including the sergeant and a heavy flamer trooper. The sergeant lays about him with his power fist killing two of the marines before falling back. Amazingly the guard maintain their courage and open fire. Two of the marines are killed by the lucky volley of fire before they reach the guardsmen. The two guardsmen hurl themselves at the enemy buying enough time with their lives for the sergeant to charge his powerfist and kill the last two deathcompany and win the landing zone.


----------



## lokis222

They....lived? Holy shit.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Wow! That was cool!

I'm now in eager anticipation of Zone 4.


----------



## Karnax

Who let gaunts ghosts join!?

EDIT:Samules, did you get my PM with my fluff?


----------



## CattleBruiser

Jesus, guardsmen are really good at killing death company in close combat! who woulda guessed?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Do you need a hand Samules?

Since I lost bad I am here to help.


----------



## Samules

Huh I didn't realize I forgot to post Lz4. I'll have 5 up by tonight.

TheMeddler
7 DC w/ bolt pistols
1 Power Sword

Midnightkid333
9 Bloodletters
Instrument of Chaos

Minizke1
5 Tyranid Warriors w/ Rending Claws

77th Cadian Steriotypicals
IG veteran Squad
-Bastonne
-Heavy Bolter
-Vox
-Grenade Launcher

TheMeddler Vs MidnightKid333
The Daemons spill out of the rift and with a mighty war howl hurl themselves across the snow and ice towards the falling drop pod. There would be blood tonight… Every one of the blood angels were cut down by the horribly sharp hellblades in one ferocious charge.

TheMeddler Vs Minizke1
Another warparty of insane angels come across a fallen spore and begin to destroy it but s they do so monstrous forms arise from the goo-encrusted fragments of their space-faring shell. The marines quickly find this goo is a severe hindrance as their charge is slowed by it. With it they are only able to slay a single warrior. Two of the marines are torn apart by the hulking monsters. A slow hard fought battle ensues but eventually the last bloodied tyrannid stands victorious.

Minizke1 Vs MidnightKid333
The brutal charge of the hulking tyrannids breaks the daemon warparty and leaves only four of the warp beings standing. As the bleeding horn releases its call the last four muster against the now equal number of xenos. While the fight is quick and bloody again a final tyranid warrior stands victorious.

Minizke1 Vs Filler
The details are to horrible to mention. Suffice it to say Bastonne had BAD luck. Minizke wins landing zone 4!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Sweet, been waiting for DZ4. Now I'm anxious for the outcome of 5.


----------



## Minizke1

Samules said:


> Huh I didn't realize I forgot to post Lz4. I'll have 5 up by tonight.
> 
> TheMeddler
> 7 DC w/ bolt pistols
> 1 Power Sword
> 
> Midnightkid333
> 9 Bloodletters
> Instrument of Chaos
> 
> Minizke1
> 5 Tyranid Warriors w/ Rending Claws
> 
> 77th Cadian Steriotypicals
> IG veteran Squad
> -Bastonne
> -Heavy Bolter
> -Vox
> -Grenade Launcher
> 
> TheMeddler Vs MidnightKid333
> The Daemons spill out of the rift and with a mighty war howl hurl themselves across the snow and ice towards the falling drop pod. There would be blood tonight… Every one of the blood angels were cut down by the horribly sharp hellblades in one ferocious charge.
> 
> TheMeddler Vs Minizke1
> Another warparty of insane angels come across a fallen spore and begin to destroy it but s they do so monstrous forms arise from the goo-encrusted fragments of their space-faring shell. The marines quickly find this goo is a severe hindrance as their charge is slowed by it. With it they are only able to slay a single warrior. Two of the marines are torn apart by the hulking monsters. A slow hard fought battle ensues but eventually the last bloodied tyrannid stands victorious.
> 
> Minizke1 Vs MidnightKid333
> The brutal charge of the hulking tyrannids breaks the daemon warparty and leaves only four of the warp beings standing. As the bleeding horn releases its call the last four muster against the now equal number of xenos. While the fight is quick and bloody again a final tyranid warrior stands victorious.
> 
> Minizke1 Vs Filler
> The details are to horrible to mention. Suffice it to say Bastonne had BAD luck. Minizke wins landing zone 4!


I DID WHAT NOW


----------



## lokis222

Minizke1 said:


> I DID WHAT NOW


exactly how i felt.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Minizke1 said:


> I DID WHAT NOW


Congrats on screwing up in reverse.


----------



## Minizke1

I have never won more than 2 rounds of Ultimate Unit since the last Cheese game.


----------



## Samules

infernalcaretaker
20 Shoota Boyz
-2 Big Shootas
-Nob w/ big choppa and bosspole

Tau of the Fi'ler Sept
11 Fire Warriors
-Shas'ui
-Shield Drone

Jace of Ultramar
6 Scouts
-Missile Lancher
-Shotguns
-Camo Cloaks
-Power Fist & Combi-Melta

MetalHandkerchief
15 Kabalites
-1 Splinter Cannon

infernalcaretaker Vs Filler
Big stompy and angry with huge guns are not qualities you want to see in the mob approaching you. Da boyz prove this, violently.

infernalcaretaker Vs Jace of Ultramar
As the drop pod falls from the sky da boyz prepare all around and the tide of lead obliterates the entire scout squad easily.

infernalcaretaker Vs Metalhandkerchief
I was all geared up to fluff up some fights and you ruin it by curbstomping everyone immediately.  infernalcaretaker wins this landing zone.

Oh well Lz 6 will be up by thursday.


----------



## The Meddler

Damn it! I faced on of the very few troop choices that automatically ignore _all_ my saves. At least I managed to kill nearly all of the warriors (that, and now Astorath doesn't have to execute any BA)


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Samules said:


> I was all geared up to fluff up some fights and you ruin it by curbstomping everyone immediately.  infernalcaretaker wins this landing zone.
> 
> Oh well Lz 6 will be up by thursday.


Whoops... my bad... must be the smell... WAAAAGH! BOTROG!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

What the f....

Statistical singularity HO!

I give up on these games as long as Samules is rolling his terrible dice.


----------



## lokis222

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What the f....
> 
> Statistical singularity HO!
> 
> I give up on these games as long as Samules is rolling his terrible dice.


seriously


----------



## Samules

And this marks the end of the first round of eliminations. The two three-player round robins will commence shortly. Those of you who like propability may wist to avert your eyes...

VigGin Vs Zodd
In the hard cold wasteland the cursed forces met. 7 doomed to insanity and 6 doomed to rot. The bolters and fire are useless against the rage and bulk that protect the combatants. The ferocious charge of the Death company rips two of the plague marines down while their fury protects them from retribution. A long hard grind ensues. Each marine falling one at a time as at last his heavy armor is breached and rent apart by bolt, fire and chainsword. At last the Angels are victorious. Their final fate is yet to be found.

VicGin Vs Filler
The sisterhood have claimed this world for their next monestary and they will not have these obviously insane and likely chaos Blood Angels take it from them. They would have their world. Mere humans are far easier to blast apart and this is demonstated as three sisters fall before firing a shot. Fortunately this gives them the courage to call upon the light of the emperor. Two of the marines are cut down by purifying fire and plasma. The sisters manage to stand firm in combat but one of their order is cut down in the process. Two more marines are felled but the sisters suffer 3 casualties. Remarkable the last three hold their own in combat against the marines and no casualties are suffered. Slowly the battle continues until only the superior and the last death company remain. Fortunately for the sister she does not explode. Her opponent is not so lucky. For the first time filler has won a fight!

VicGin Vs Karnax
One swordsman and one halbardier are killed by the volley of fire as the Death Company Fall upon them like wolves while only one of the cursed marines is killed by the deadly stormbolters. The last of the halbardiers is killed but the death company suffer severe casualties from the deadly blades and only two remain standing. They are quickly eliminated by the volley of stormbolter fire

Zodd Vs Filler
The sisters have come to purge heretics and purge heretics they shall. The bloated marines shrug off bolter and fire but plasma claims one before they can return fire. Only one of the sisters is brought down by the smattering of return fire from the surprised heretics but they muster their forces and charge ripping two sisters down with their goo choked chainswords. With faith in their hearts and bolters in their hands the sisters hold their ground. One of each force are felled by the deadly barrages of fire. A hird plague marine is cut down but so too is a sister as the forces muster and commence a slow grind of battle. However the plague marine force is broken and while all but three of the sisters are killed they are wiped out. These filler are on a roll!

Filler Vs Karnax
The two ordos will fight for the posession of this world. The grey knights pierce only a single suit of power armor. The deadly volley of return fire leaves but 3 knights standing. The sister flee from combat after four of their number are cut down but they rally and open fire with the Light of the Emperor. The last of the halbardiers makes a wild charge and fells two sisters but is cut down like the heretic he must be to have challenged the Ordo Hereticus.


----------



## Lord Azune

I find it amusing that all the weaker armies are claiming holds. They'll need it for End Game!


----------



## VicGin

haha go go filler!!


----------



## Iron Angel

Can I get a PM when the next one begins? I want to take part.


----------



## lokis222

so, what do we have to do for the next round?


----------



## Samules

WHAT THE HELL DICE, WHAT THE HELL!!!
I switched sets twice during this. Lokis 222 now has 2 landing zones.

Grokfog
8 Grey Hunters
Meltagun, Power Fist

Spaner94ezekiel	
20 Shoota Boyz
Nob w/ Power Klaw

lokis222
Imperial Guard Veteran Squad
2 Flamers
Heavy Flamer
Vox Caster
Grenadiers
Shotguns
Sergeant w/ Power fist

Minizke1
5 Tyranid Warriors with Rending Claws

infernalcaretaker
20 shoota boyz, with 2 big shootas, led by a nob with big choppa and bosspole

Sisterhood of the Sacred Unfilled Game Slot
10 Sisters
-Heavy Bolter
-Flamer
-Plasma Pistol

Grokfog Vs Spanner94Ezekiel
The storm of lead grinds through the armor of the veteran warriors and two of their number are cut down. However with the trained discipline only marines can muster they rally and unleash a hail of fire but through the snow they only hit 3 orks. Despite their efforts however the wall of green meant crushes them.

Grokfog Vs Lokis222
Oh god, so much fire. Holy crap six marines bite the dust before firing a shot and the last two kill 3 guardsmen before being crushed under their boots.

Grokfog Vs Minizke1
For sheer luck both meltaguns miss and a single warrior is wounded badly but not killed. This is a sad day for Ulfnir. The nids rip them limb from limb. Every. Last. One.

Spanner94Ezekiel Vs Lokis222
Dear Mork how much fire can you pump out of those things???? Sixteen orks die immediately. The last few do not survive long.

Lokis222 Vs Minizke1
Two warriors are burned to a crisp and while the last one takes dozens of shotgun shells is remains standing though horribly bloodied. Three guardsman are torn to gore. The guard rally and bring down a warriors before backing off. The flamers are far less effective now but still they bring down a warrior and the sergeant crushes the last one in his fist.

Lokis222 Vs infernalcaretaker
Eleven orks are killed for only a single guardsman in return. Five guard and six orks die in combat the orks run for their lives from the luckiest bastards I ever saw.

Lokis222 Vs Filler
Three of the guardsmen are cleansed by the holy inquisition but three of the sisters are slain as well. Only a single guardsmen is cut down by the sisters but the power fist kills three. The sisters run but are caught and cut down. Lokis222 wins the final landing zone.


----------



## Samules

Stage two of the Invasion: Battle in the peaks

_As General Markoff surveyed his meagre patch of land and the few forces who had been able to land here he noticed something. The mountains had many ledges upon their faces, yes he might not have as magnificent armies as his opponents here but if he could mount his artillery on those slopes he could recoup his losses and use those mighty vantige points to rain death on his enemies. "Deploy our aircraft and those crazy attilans, we will need speed to reach those and hold those spots before the others can." Yes, he would have this world yet…._

For this round only choices from the FAST ATTACK section of the army you chose for the first round may be chosen in the race to hold the peaks. The points limit is 150+5 if you submitted fluff as previously. Some people submitted fluff for their entire army so I won't demand that you submit more to get the bonus. YOU MUST TAKE CHOICES FROM THE SAME CODEX AS YOU DID THE FIRST ROUND!!!

If you are a latecomer and did not enter in the first round you may enter this round. Your entry will replace one of the filler entries. If I get enough to fill the game completely no one will get the bonus from the SoB winning a landing zone (which only applies to the last round if you're wondering) as it would be unfair to people who entered in the first round and lost there.

Entrants
Spanner94ezekiel
Stephan_Newman
Karnax
Minizke1
Lokis222
Grokfog
VicGin
infernalcaretaker
CattleBruiser
Silens
Iron Angel
Dawnstar
Midnightkid333
TheMeddler
LordAzune


----------



## lokis222

might have to change the fluff from ice warriors to guants ghost.... holy crap. 

;;


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah crap. I know fuck all about the Ork dex, let alone won one ...


----------



## Samules

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Ah crap. I know fuck all about the Ork dex, let alone won one ...


Just go to the fast attack ork page on the GW website choose something and I'll make an entry of them for you.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah cheers Samules


----------



## Stephen_Newman

This is easy! Sending now!


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, I'll send an entry in when I get home.


----------



## lokis222

submitted. :sarcastichand: 

pretty limited choices for guard. :biggrin:


----------



## Minizke1

Entry in...let the rage commence.


----------



## Karnax

As Grey Knights can only take one unit for this stage, hello Interceptor squad.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I apologize forthrightly again for submitting my latest unit. Hope it does not become too helpful.


----------



## Minizke1

Stephen_Newman said:


> I apologize forthrightly again for submitting my latest unit. Hope it does not become too helpful.


THE PAPERCLIP


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Minizke1 said:


> THE PAPERCLIP


I have no idea what you are talking about :scratchhead:





:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Iron Angel

I have submitted.


----------



## MidnightKid333

haha death to those marines! 

(okay im a bit late to reply) LOL


----------



## MidnightKid333

and ill send you a PM real soon for round 2. The fast Attack daemon choices are so bad, in my opinion. >_<


----------



## Dawnstar

Choice submitted


----------



## Silens

Submitted my choice.


----------



## Iron Angel

When can we expect this to begin?


----------



## Samules

I always forget something. :laugh:

I usually start a week after the game has been announced so Wednesday the 22nd.


----------



## Minizke1

Stephen_Newman said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


I AM SO RIGHT DONT EVEN


----------



## Lord Azune

I'll submit my choice as soon as I get to my DE codex. It's sitting in my hotel room.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

According to my clock there is only just over 2 hours left of the 22nd February so I shall reveal what I brought to this little party:

10 Bases of Microsoft Office Paperclip Assistants (10 Bases of Canoptek Scarab Swarms)-150 points

I can imagine them still being helpful even as they devour vehicles and infantry alike:

"It appears you are being digested by a swarm of paperclips. Would you like some help?"

"Ah! God no! Go AWAY!!!!!"


----------



## Minizke1

Stephen_Newman said:


> According to my clock there is only just over 2 hours left of the 22nd February so I shall reveal what I brought to this little party:
> 
> 10 Bases of Microsoft Office Paperclip Assistants (10 Bases of Canoptek Scarab Swarms)-150 points
> 
> I can imagine them still being helpful even as they devour vehicles and infantry alike:
> 
> "It appears you are being digested by a swarm of paperclips. Would you like some help?"
> 
> "Ah! God no! Go AWAY!!!!!"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA YES I CALLED IT


----------



## Samules

*Spanner94Ezekiel*
10 Stormboyz
Nob w/ Power Klaw

Vs

*Stephan_Newman*
Overlord Bill Gates was furious. His forward Scouts in Unit Vista had failed his expectations miserably. It made him wonder with crap machinery like that how on Earth did he aquire so much infamy in the fist place.

However observing the planet from afar he realised that the next phase would require something faster moving. He began crafting. Crafting came easy to the Overlord and before long a swarm had arrived. His latest work would surely spread outrage and fury as people would look on exasperated as his annoying swarms kept appearing when unlooked for.

Bill Gates unleashed his next wave of forces onto the planet."Go my creations. Make the others fear you. They will fear the approach of the Microsoft Office Paperclip Assistants!"

10 Bases of the Microsoft Word Paperclip Assistants (Canoptek Scarab Swarms)-150 points

*Karnax*
Interceptor squad
-Justicar w/ halberd
-2 Grey Knights w/ hammers
-2 Grey Knights w/ swords

On a ridge high up in one of the many mountain ranges of Khruchev, there was a brief flash of light as a group of men forced their way into reality. There was a brief pause as they scanned the surrounding area, and then they converged around one of their number. It held up something grasped in it's forelimb, as if checking that it was still there. Then, suddenly decisve, the figures returned to their original positions, and another brief flash of light obscured them before disappearing, leaving nothing behind.

Vs

*Minizke1*
21 Gargoyles with Adrenal Glands

*Lokis222*
On the bridge, the commander smiles in satisfaction. Turning to the vox officer, he says, "Call Mogul, I have something for him that I think he will like."

He looks at the two greens areas and then surveys the rest, solid red across the map. Yes, he thinks, lets hit them hard and fast. While they are still reeling.

Behind him a door hisses open and Mogul stomps in. An aide, not moving fast enough, whimpers as the bolt pistol smacks him across the face, knocking him prone.

Turning the commander smiles coldly. "I have something for you." Mogul looks at the map and for the first time the voyage, looks happy. Without a word, he turns and storms of the bridge.

10 Rough Riders
Mogul Kamir
2 Flamers

Vs

*Grokfog*
2 Thunderwolf Calvalry

"Listen well pups, to the saga of Hrolf and Ungar. Brothers in blood, and kin to the mighty wolves of Fenris. Steadfast Hrolf, ever the shield to his headstrong brother. Proud Ungar, quick to anger, first to spill blood. Mighty Wolf Lord Tyr had decreed that the mountain plateaus of Kruchev be taken so the venerable Long Fangs could rain Fire and Death down upon their foes. The Brothers, warriors of proven worth, were chosen to carry out this task, or die in the attempt..."

1 w/ storm shield & CC weapon
1 w/ Bolt Pistol & Frons Axe

*VicGin*
Baal Predator
Heavy Flamer Sponsons
Hunter Killer Missile

Vs

*infernalcaretaker*
6 Warbikers

*CattleBruiser*
"Listen up brothers.

"Our glorious Death company have met their end on the bayonets of guardsmen. For this we are the laughing stock of the imperium. Even the servitors laugh!

"Today we will change that. We will fight the foes of the emperor valiantly, and we will win!"
*unless they are guardsmen (or grots too for that matter), then we will run away screaming like little girls*

6 Vanguard Veterans
1 Storm Shield
Sarge w/ power sword

Vs

*Silens*
Solari had reports of how his men had been cut down by the gunfire, and knew he needed something with a bit more 'oomf'. One of the chapter's stealth predators would have to do the trick.

Baal Predator
Heavy Flamer Sponsons
Storm Bolter

*Iron Angel
*
The Wayfarer observed the surface of the tiny world through a viewscreen.

A fully mountainous surface. This suggested a very active geological structure, which would also indicate an abundance of underground tunnels. Tunnels containing a portion of what was lost.

He turned, his violet cloak whirling about him as he marched to the landing bay of the massive Cairn, the Necropolis. His scouting and raiding crew was already assembled, six Tomb Blade pilots standing silently, their eyes glowing faintly as they watched their leader stride towards them.

No words were needed; They all knew what to do. The six Necrons mounted their scythe-shaped craft, and they floated into the air. The small vehicles spun towards the hangar door and shrieked into the void, headed for the planet's surface.

The Wayfarer watched them go, and longed to join them in his barge. But he knew they had a job to do, and that he would be a weight on their purpose: To reactivate the nodes on the surface of the planet, and reclaim what had been lost.

5 Tomb blades with particle beamers

Vs

*Dawnstar*
7 Blood Angel Veterans
-Sarge has Glaive Encarmine

*Midnightkid333*

The sisters of Slaanesh were filing their nails and applying a thin dusting of faded purple to their claws and body, preparing themselves and their weapon for the battle that has been mandatorily arranged for them. 

Slaanesh hates assisting other gods of Chaos in finishing their unfinished job, but this was a mandatory battle that the Servants of Slaanesh had to execute.

The tongues of the seekers slipped out of their tiny mouths then back in as they eagerly waited to sink their claws deep into the domain of their poor enemies so unlucky to fight them and their riders. The Lesser daemons of Slaanesh were gleefully preparing themselves for victory by engaging in a victory dance. They did not have time to ponder on whether they would win or lose. They are summonees of Slaanesh and they will complete their goal in the Material World; Fighting. Their goal is not to kill. Their goal is to fight until there is nothing else left standing. 


"One kill is not called a job well done, it is called warming up." 

-The Keeper of Secrets
Bringer of Slaanesh's Temptations

9 Seekers of Slaneesh

Vs

*The Meddler*
The crimson red scout vehicle hurtled up the icy slope, it's crew gunning the engines for all they were worth. Even then, it was barely enough to keep ahead of the ravening flock of gargoyles swooping at the tank. Suddenly, the vehicle swerved, executing a pin-point 180 degree turn, and unleashed its flamers. The screeches of dozens of dying aliens pierced the air.

Scout Sergeant Rexus surveyed the mountainside. The stench of charred xenos filled the air. 'Scum,' Rexus muttered, spitting over the side of the tank. 'That was for Sergeant Valdor.' His choler still burned with fury when he thought of it. His friend and former mentor had succumbed to the Black Rage along with six others. They had been sent to one of the designated landing zones to draw off enemy forces and disrupt their plans. However, they had barely disembarked before they were overwhelmed by a combined horde of Tyranids and daemons. It was not how any battle-brother wanted to go, torn to pieces with barely enough time to raise a weapon. 

However, their sacrifice hadn't been in vain. While they hadn't lasted nearly as long as expected, they had bought enough time to land several scout vehicles, the Sanguine Vengeance among them, on the high peaks overlooking the landing zones. Their mission was to secure these peaks, paying the enemy back in blood for the Death Company's sacrifice, and enable artillery and heavy weapon teams to deploy on the overhanging ledges. If this was achieved, then any enemy reinforcements could be annihilated by the heavy weapons fire. Staring out over the mountain range, Rexus vowed he would not let his fallen brothers down.

Sanguine Vengeance
Baal Predator w/ flamestorm cannon, heavy flamer sponsons and HK missile

*Lord Azune*
Beastmasters of the Kabal raise their warp-beasts from a young age, finding glory in the bloodshed wrought by the Khymerae. The Kabal views these beasts as the precursors of the Flesh Hounds. Raising them to do Khorne's work is highly revered.

1 Beastmaster with Power Weapon
1 Beastmaster
10 Khymerae

Vs
*
Sisterhood of the Sacred unfilled game slot*
10 Dominion Sisters
-Meltagun
-Flamer


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, ten confused space Mongols on horses versus 2 confused space Vikings on tank sized wolves. Only in the grim darkness of ridiculously improbable future huh?


----------



## MidnightKid333

Samules said:


> *Midnightkid333*
> 
> The sisters of Slaanesh were filing their nails and applying a thin dusting of faded purple to their claws and body, preparing themselves and their weapon for the battle that has been mandatorily arranged for them.
> 
> Slaanesh hates assisting other gods of Chaos in finishing their unfinished job, but this was a mandatory battle that the Servants of Slaanesh had to execute.
> 
> The tongues of the seekers slipped out of their tiny mouths then back in as they eagerly waited to sink their claws deep into the domain of their poor enemies so unlucky to fight them and their riders. The Lesser daemons of Slaanesh were gleefully preparing themselves for victory by engaging in a victory dance. They did not have time to ponder on whether they would win or lose. They are summonees of Slaanesh and they will complete their goal in the Material World; Fighting. Their goal is not to kill. Their goal is to fight until there is nothing else left standing.
> 
> 
> "One kill is not called a job well done, it is called warming up."
> 
> -The Keeper of Secrets
> Bringer of Slaanesh's Temptations
> 
> 9 Seekers of Slaneesh
> 
> Vs
> 
> *The Meddler*
> The crimson red scout vehicle hurtled up the icy slope, it's crew gunning the engines for all they were worth. Even then, it was barely enough to keep ahead of the ravening flock of gargoyles swooping at the tank. Suddenly, the vehicle swerved, executing a pin-point 180 degree turn, and unleashed its flamers. The screeches of dozens of dying aliens pierced the air.
> 
> Scout Sergeant Rexus surveyed the mountainside. The stench of charred xenos filled the air. 'Scum,' Rexus muttered, spitting over the side of the tank. 'That was for Sergeant Valdor.' His choler still burned with fury when he thought of it. His friend and former mentor had succumbed to the Black Rage along with six others. They had been sent to one of the designated landing zones to draw off enemy forces and disrupt their plans. However, they had barely disembarked before they were overwhelmed by a combined horde of Tyranids and daemons. It was not how any battle-brother wanted to go, torn to pieces with barely enough time to raise a weapon.
> 
> However, their sacrifice hadn't been in vain. While they hadn't lasted nearly as long as expected, they had bought enough time to land several scout vehicles, the Sanguine Vengeance among them, on the high peaks overlooking the landing zones. Their mission was to secure these peaks, paying the enemy back in blood for the Death Company's sacrifice, and enable artillery and heavy weapon teams to deploy on the overhanging ledges. If this was achieved, then any enemy reinforcements could be annihilated by the heavy weapons fire. Staring out over the mountain range, Rexus vowed he would not let his fallen brothers down.
> 
> Sanguine Vengeance
> Baal Predator w/ flamestorm cannon, heavy flamer sponsons and HK missile


are you kidding me?! You paired me up against a tank?

...

thank god I have lots of attacks and rending claws, though. I would have been fucked if I chose the dogs... LOL. I never knew vehicles were available for entry.


----------



## Lord Azune

You kinda had to assume, I was expecting SM to field them personally.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I was hoping to come up against a tank. Although I would rather avoid that nasty Baal pred with the Flamestorm cannon if possible.


----------



## lokis222

my fluff didn't make it.


----------



## lokis222

Grokfog said:


> Hmm, ten confused space Mongols on horses versus 2 confused space Vikings on tank sized wolves. Only in the grim darkness of ridiculously improbable future huh?


lol, yeah.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Oops, I've been away, and didn't notice the next round started. Oh well. My daemons were out to lunch.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

'Ere we go Boyz!


----------



## The Meddler

MidnightKid333 said:


> are you kidding me?! You paired me up against a tank?
> 
> ...
> 
> thank god I have lots of attacks and rending claws, though. I would have been fucked if I chose the dogs... LOL. I never knew vehicles were available for entry.


:spiteful: 

Seriously though, I'm glad you picked seekers too. It would have been no fun if you had no chance.


----------



## Lord Azune

Grax, submit anyway, maybe the Chaos gods will forgive you.


----------



## MidnightKid333

My Daemons will honor Grax's Daemons as well!


----------



## Iron Angel

So when do the actual matches occur?


----------



## Samules

Spanner94ezekiel vs Stephan_Newman
"It looks like you are occupying our intended territory, would you like some help dying horribly?" comes the awful multitude of voices from every side. Da boy huddle for 4 seconds before deciding to smash them as violently as orkishly possible. a smattering of paperclips are destroyed by the slugs that melt into their ranks. 8 of the stormboyz are shredded by the massive tide of paperclips and they manage to demolish two swarms before they are cut apart but then the nob powers up his klaw… Another three bases are demolished by the massive swings and three more swarms are torn apart for their unwillingness to retreat. The final paperclips are ripped apart by the klaw.

Karnax Vs Minizke1
With a flash the interceptors appear on one of the landing areas at the exact moment that a wave of screeching tyrannids swarm around the cliff face. The vicious beetles burst on the hardened ceramite but the gargoyle's relatively weak exoskeleton is demolished by the deadly bolts and four are felled before the swarm swoops in and shreds the interceptors to the last man.

Lokis222 Vs Grokfog
The smattering of pistol fire cuts down one rough rider and wounds a wolf before the wolves charge inripping apart 3 of the puny humans. However the mogul does not want to lose today. He wheels around his troop and launches a devestating countercharge personally impaling both marines with his lance before they can let out another taunt.

VicGin vs infernalcaretaker
5 Warbikers are incinerated immediately and the final one, while he is able to immobilize the predator, is incinerated as well.

CattleBruiser Vs Silens
Two of the marines are shredded and roasted before they reach the tank but they quickly batter their way inside with grenades and kill the crew.

Iron Angel Vs Dawnstar
The volley of bolt pistol fire demolishes one of the armored jetbikes but the particle bombardment hits and vaporizes three marines in return before the marines reach and demolish the last 4 jetbikes.

Midnightkid333 Vs TheMeddler
Eight seekers are vaporized by the blast of fire but the last one manages to destroy the predator in one hit.

LordAzune Vs Filler
The horribly ineffective volley of bolts only kills a single warp-beast and the creatures charge in, killing seven sisters outright and running the last one down. Dear god emperor.


----------



## Iron Angel

Well fuck.


----------



## Minizke1

how did....?!
But...GREY KNIGHTS.

I....

Wow. I would like to formally apologize to Karnax.


----------



## Iron Angel

Yeah, the dice are pulling a lot of shenanigans today. 5 str6 blast template weapons only kills 3 marines. Wat da fuq dice gods.


----------



## Samules

Actually 4 blasts, the marines won the intitiative roll off. But yeah they had silly saves.


----------



## Iron Angel

Nids defeat GK, infantry defeats Tomb Blades.

Next thing you know foot marines will destroy an entire tank and-

Oh wait.


----------



## Samules

Yes my dice are silly. I spoke harshly to them about this.

(and to be fair the marines were using krack grenades against rear armor 10 )


----------



## Iron Angel

Not a criticism or bitchiness, its just that your dice seem to favor the fluke. Honestly I wish I had them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Samules said:


> Spanner94ezekiel vs Stephan_Newman
> "It looks like you are occupying our intended territory, would you like some help dying horribly?" comes the awful multitude of voices from every side. Da boy huddle for 4 seconds before deciding to smash them as violently as orkishly possible. a smattering of paperclips are destroyed by the slugs that melt into their ranks. 8 of the stormboyz are shredded by the massive tide of paperclips and they manage to demolish two swarms before they are cut apart but then the nob powers up his klaw… Another three bases are demolished by the massive swings and three more swarms are torn apart for their unwillingness to retreat. The final paperclips are ripped apart by the klaw.


Goddamnit paperclips! Can't you do anything right?


----------



## Grokfog

Ah, so the next time I go up against an 8 foot tall superhuman in super-hard armour, riding a wolf the size of a bus, I should gather a few mates and throw spears at him. Of course, however could I have thought otherwise :scratchhead:


----------



## lokis222

Grokfog said:


> Ah, so the next time I go up against an 8 foot tall superhuman in super-hard armour, riding a wolf the size of a bus, I should gather a few mates and throw spears at him. Of course, however could I have thought otherwise :scratchhead:


:biggrin:

gg


----------



## The Meddler

Samules said:


> Midnightkid333 Vs TheMeddler
> Eight seekers are vaporized by the blast of fire but the last one manages to destroy the predator *in one hit.*


:cray: That's it, daemons and tyranids are going in my book of grudges (i.e. when at GW I will attempt to face them at every possible opportunity).


----------



## Iron Angel

The Meddler said:


> :cray: That's it, daemons and tyranids are going in my book of grudges (i.e. when at GW I will attempt to face them at every possible opportunity).


Don't do that, they'll destroy all your predators.


----------



## The Meddler

Iron Angel said:


> Don't do that, they'll destroy all your predators.


Ah, but I don't _have_ any predators. I do have DC though... meh, suicide unit FTW.


----------



## Karnax

Minizke1 said:


> how did....?!
> But...GREY KNIGHTS.
> 
> I....
> 
> Wow. I would like to formally apologize to Karnax.


Well, including the 4 I shot down, your gargoyles would have killed 4.6 marines on average, and because you were at I6, I couldn't lessen the attacks coming at me. I would probably only have won if I had won the roll off to go first.

If anyone should have won, it should have been the Meddler. I bet he's regretting his words now.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Hmm, I smell the sweet smell of success 

Good game Stephen, shame about the rusty paperclips.


----------



## Samules

Spanner94ezekiel Vs Minizke1
The rockets scream as they struggle to reach the ever-higher reaches the orks desire. but all of a sudden a swarm of leathery wings surrounds them raining acid to rupture the jets, fuel cells and faces of seven boyz before the last few morsels are snapped up.

Lokis222 Vs VicGin
Seven riders are destroyed by the fire and assault cannon but the mighty mogul demolishes the tank with his explosive spear.

Cattlebruiser Vs Dawnstar
One vanguard is blasted by the pistol fire and the rest are slaughtered to a man by the angels.

Midnightkid333 Vs LordAzune
Three seekers are gunned down as the dark eldar send their charges towards the enemy. Three more are killed for only a single Khymerae. The final three are quickly banished.


----------



## VicGin

Congrats Lokis!

Mogul is a beast :wild:


----------



## Minizke1

Well shit. I should start taking Gargoyles on the tabletop...


----------



## lokis222

VicGin said:


> Congrats Lokis!
> 
> Mogul is a beast :wild:


gg. :victory:


----------



## Lord Azune

Remaining Units:

Gargoyles
Mogul/RRs
Beast Masters
Blood Angel Vets

Who wants to take bets?


----------



## lokis222

Lord Azune said:


> Remaining Units:
> 
> Gargoyles
> Mogul/RRs
> Beast Masters
> Blood Angel Vets
> 
> Who wants to take bets?


beast masters... they are evil.


----------



## Lord Azune

I just love the fact that they get an invuln save. Makes me glad someone else knocked out the tanks.


----------



## Samules

Minizke1 Vs Lokis222
The riders desperately try to keep up with the vicious mogul and fire their weapons as quickly as possible as they know he will not give them many chances to do so. The blasts of fire rip through the swarm felling nine gargoyles. Three of the company are felled by the acid spitting guns of the xenos The mogul personally fells four gargoyles before his troop catches up to finish them off.

Dawnstar Vs Lord Azune
The beasts and their hellion masters bound up the slope towards the angels through the snow with their powerful legs and the dark energy in their blood. Splinters of poison spray into the angels as they whip around to face the new threat, slaying two instantly as the toxins race their way through the enhanced systems of the marines and melting their lungs. The crack of pistol fire echoes through the peaks as two of the warphounds eat shells to the face. The marines' superhumn combat abilities kick in and they push back the creatures, felling two more while their own armor protects them from reprisal. The Dark Eldar are not beaten yet however and swing around for a counter-attack, killing two more marines with the splinter-fire. Two more Khymerae are killed between the bolts and swords while another marine is devoured. The continuing spliner fire from the rear (what better place in there to command from?) felling another marine leaving only the sergeant standing. He was crunchy.

Lokis222 Vs Lord Azune
Just as the Dark Eldar mount the peak the rough rider company spots them and speeds to a gallop up the steep nowy cliff. The mogul refuses to slow down and let his squad fire their weapons properly and so only a single beast is charred but the sudden charge also costs the beastmasters their chance to fire and the smattering of fire fails to cause any damage. The difficulty of the climb and the resiliece of the enemy leaves the riders with only three kills and the beastmasters return the favor. The mogul pauses for a moment, trying to remember the last time the enemy still existed after he used his spear. Shrugging he draws his sword and musters his squad. Two more of his company are cut down by the splinter fire. Seeing the value of letting his men fire their guns for once he stops to let the flamers unleash their steams of fire purging three more of the creatures. Two more of his men are killed by the charge. The mogul curses as his horse is cut out from under him but with sword, pistol, faith in the emperor and a middle finger he leaps to the fray once more. He hears one of his men say something about being pansies and cowards and needing their dollies but he ignores it while he hacks apart two more beasts. As he singlehandedly drives back the enemy his men fire their flamers behind him roasting the last of the beasts and one of their masters. In desperation the last enemy fires his guns killing one and decapitates the other rider leaving only the mogul. He tries to desperately wheel about and speed away. "No you don't you damned bastard!" the mogul breaks into a run and with a desperate leap catches the glider. Hanging below the glider he tilts it back and with a quick swipe sends the dark eldar screaming to a grisly doom below. A minute later the mogul still hanging from the glider figures out how to steer it from his position and sends it careening towards his camp. Ten feet above the ground he releases his deathgrip and falls careening through the roof of the command tent to the shock of all within. "Victory!" he declares and slowly the shock on the commander's face turns to a smile.


ROUND 3 of 4 FOR THE CAMPAIGN: BLOOD IN THE TUNNELS

The Canoness Etaine stood with her council around the shrine of the emperor and watched the glowing display projected around it. Their faces grew ever darker as the display was updated. "Have faith sister." one said to her. "Faith may help but we must provide the heart of our war. Let us at least establish supply lines so we do not starve in this forsaken wasteland. The tunnels will serve us well here. Give the repentia their chance at redemption, send them in." "Yes Canoness!" Came the reply as the Palantines dispersed.

This round is 200pts max for an elite choice.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Wait a second.... Where am I?


----------



## Dawnstar

Well fought Lord Azune 

At least I killed a few beasties before getting snacked on


----------



## Lord Azune

Blast you Lokis! I'll get you next time! *threaten!*

Thanks Dawnstar, wish I coulda gotten that victory though, it'd make me feel better about my dark eldar.


----------



## Iron Angel

Whew, not a lot of choices for Necrons at 200 points.


----------



## Lord Azune

Personal opinion? you'd be crazy not to take Deathmarks.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Iron Angel said:


> Whew, not a lot of choices for Necrons at 200 points.


Because 5 feasible choices is certainly not enough. (C'tan are too expensive)

But forget Deathmarks. I have my choice. Now to make a creative name/program.


----------



## lokis222

:shok: 

that was unexpected. 

gg. seriously thought you had that one.


----------



## Minizke1

lokis222 said:


> :shok:
> 
> that was unexpected.
> 
> gg. seriously thought you had that one.


Meh, you had the Mogul, there was no way I could've come out alive. ahaha.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Congrats Lokis!

Hey Samules, is there any chance you could do the same for me this time?


----------



## Samules

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Congrats Lokis!
> 
> Hey Samules, is there any chance you could do the same for me this time?


Sure, no problem. k:


----------



## Lord Azune

Hey Samules, any fluff bonus or nah?


----------



## MidnightKid333

man, my seekers were so epic in killing that Blood Angels Predator.

on another note, I think everyone can guess what a demons player is bringing for elites at 200 points... 

and is there a fluff bonus? I want to know as well.


----------



## Samules

Oh yeah, same +5 point fluff bonus as usual. As before you don't need to subbmit new fluff if you submitted some before.


----------



## Grokfog

But I LIKE submitting fluff!!! Its one of the few things that stops my brain from turning into stringy grey porridge


----------



## Samules

You don't NEED to but you can of course. Some people submitted fluff for their entire army on the first round so I'm just giving them some leeway if they aren't too excited about writing more.


----------



## lokis222

submitted my new entry


----------



## Lord Azune

I submitted two entries... one because I liked it.. and the second cause I did the math and discovered they were useless against any vehicles.


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent. When will rolling begin?


----------



## Lord Azune

My guess would be this weekend when Sam has time.


----------



## Samules

Matches will be revealed on monday 1 week after this round was announced as usual but I will probably start rolling before that.


----------



## MidnightKid333

:goodpost:

Awesome. pair me up against some random marines, please.


----------



## Samules

*Dawnstar*
Furioso Librarian Dreadnought
-Shield of Sanguinius
-Might of Hero's

Vs

*Iron Angel*
5x Triarch Praetorians, Rod of Covenant 

The Wayfarer, after such a hideous defeat, was loathe to risk another excursion while the vermin of the lesser races still plagued the surface of the planet. However, he dared not allow them to discover and potentially destroy what lay within.

The Wayfarer had great fortune smile upon him- The Triarch forces knew of the slumbering tomb world, and had arrived to awaken it, all in line with the Wayfarer's plan.

Thus, he enlisted their help. Five Praetorians disgorged themselves from the underside of the Necropolis, and gracefully descended upon its surface like shadowed angels of death.

If they failed, the Wayfarer had lost nothing. If they succeeded, he had gained everything.

*
Minizke1*
3 Zoanthropes

Vs
*
infernalcaretaker*
5 Meganobz
-1 Kombi-Scorcha

*
mynameisgrax*
5 Bloodcrushers

Vs

*lokis222*
Marbo

The commander stands up in the ruins of his tent and looks around. "Get me Marbo". Still dazed, an aid looks around in confusion and points behind the commander. "There he is," says the aid. 

The commander turns around, his eyes narrowing. "Your turn. Secure it." Marbo stares into the commander's eyes and nods. Walking away, he quickly fades into the terrain and before having gone ten feet, was invisible. 

"Sir," stampers the aid, "are you sure? He is a bit.... off." Turning, the commander smiles, "Yes, but effective. Let's hope he can keep it together long enough."


*TheMeddler*
Techmarine
-Servo Harness
-Thunder Hammer
5 Servitors
-Heavy Bolter

Techmarine Garrond gazed over the schematics of the previously-unknown tunnel system under the mountains, his ocular implants meticulously analysing viable ambush points and escape routes. The maps had only recently been found, their precious contents carefully spirited away by undercover scout squads who had been ordered to avoid conflict at all costs after the disaster in the mountain ranges above him. Garrond ground his teeth just thinking about it. The Baal Predators had been under his supervision, lovingly cared for on the long transit to the Kruchev system. Although they had managed to recover the wreckage of the Sanguine Vengeance, Garrond personally cleansing the surrounding area of the loathsome daemons, the vehicle was irreparable. It had had to be broken down into to spare parts to be used again in vehicles.

Now, however, they had a chance to strike back. The tunnel system was extensive, spreading out over many kilometres. Using them, the Techmarine swore that in the name of the Omnissiah, and the lost machine-spirit of the Sanguine Vengeance, a blood debt would be taken, from all those who would trespass on the Emperor's world.

Vs

*Grokfog*
Venerable Dread with Assault Cannon, DCCW, Heavy Flamer, Extra Armour and a Wolf Tooth Necklace

"Heed me well pups, for our Sagas carry not only the Glory and Honour of battle, but also a warning. The brothers Hrolf and Ungar, in their hubris, underestimated their foe and were struck down. Know your enemies, their strengths and weaknesses. Use the cunning of the Wolf, the Strength of the Bear. Of course, you will see me as an old fool, for surely you are strong and invulnerable, clad in the armour of the Gods and armed with weapons fit to tear down the gates of Helheim itself! But with age comes experience and wisdom. And so it was Experience and Wisdom that Wolf Lord Tyr sought. The experience and wisdom of a venerable one, mighty Skoll Redclaw"


*Cattle Bruiser*
Furioso Dreadnaught
Replace blood fists with pair of Blood Talons
Replace Stormbolter with a heavy flamer
Magna-Grapple
Extra Armour
Searchlight

Ok, the guardsmen beat us in close combat. The marines beat us in close combat. We even lost one to pistol fire! Now at least when this dreadnaught is destroyed it won't be too sad, he's already dead.
Onward! Onward to oblivion!

Vs

*VicGin*
5 Sanguinary Guard

On the bridge of the battlebarge Sanguine Sanguinis Blood:

"Sir, we are recieving reports from the surface. . .our tank has been lost."
"Damn, what got them? Thunderwolves? Beasts? Those touched by the warp but still pure Grey Knights?"
"No Sir . . . a man on a horse . . . with a pointy stick. . ."
"The gloves are off then, bombard them from orbit!!!"
"But, that would be unsporting sir!"
"Then ready the sternguard!"
"On vacation sir, cleansing Hiveworld Saterra."
"The dreadnought?"
"In the garage sir, complaining to the techmarines about a ticking sound during blood talon operation"
"So, it has come to this . . . send in the nipplewing!!"
"The Sanguinary Guard? Yes sir, I will make the preparations!!"


*Lord Azune*
1x Syren with Blast Pistol, Phantasm Grenade Launcher, Venom Blade
5x Hekatrix
3x Hekatrix with Hydra Gauntlets

All models equipped with Haywire Grenades.

Furious at his failed beastmasters and cursing them to oblivion, the Herald of Khorne pondered his next move. Was it time to grace the battlefield with his presence and cause the fields to run with blood? No... perhaps not yet. The Herald decides to give the veterans of his first failed attempt to claim a landing zone a chance to redeem themselves in the eyes of Khorne. "Send in the Bloodbrides."

Vs

*Spanner94ezekiel*
9 Burna Boyz
3 Meks w/ Rokkits
2 Oiler Grots


*Midnightkid333*
4 Bloodcrushers
-Instrument
-Icon
-Fury

Vs

*Stephan_Newman*
Overlord Bill Gates was angry, VERY ANGRY. His minions were not doing as well as he was expecting. Obviously Orks were not afraid of Clippy as much as earlier results had anticipated but no matter. Overlord Bill Gates would lead a part of himself into these dark tunnels. The secret of his success, a part of a large mysterious entity known as the Dragon had gifted him mastery of machines. Turning to a piece of liquid like silver to his right from his command ship he entered into its substance and began to shape a giant face of his own likeness as once seen on an ancient Terran videogame. He would strike terror into the hearts of his enemies!

Entry: A Giant Shining Face in the Likeness of Overlord Bill Gates (C'tan Shard)

comes with the bad coffee breath (entropic touch) and the master of pyromantic machine (Lord of Fire) powers

*
Karnax*
2 Jokaero
2 Crusaders
7 Death Cult

Vs
*
Sisterhood of the sacred Unfilled Game Slot*
11 Sisters Repentia
-Meltabombs


----------



## CattleBruiser

hahaha, VicGin. Your fluff is amazing


----------



## lokis222

Samules said:


> *
> mynameisgrax*
> 5 Bloodcrushers
> 
> Vs
> 
> *lokis222*
> Marbo


hmmmm.... may not have thought this through to the extent i should have. 

edit: just read over the stats. soooooo fubar.


----------



## Lord Azune

I feel like I should worry about these orksies....


----------



## Dawnstar

Samules said:


> *Dawnstar*
> Furioso Librarian Dreadnought
> -Shield of Sanguinius
> -Might of Hero's
> 
> Vs
> 
> *Iron Angel*
> 5x Triarch Praetorians, Rod of Covenant


That's unfortunate, Iron Angel.


----------



## Iron Angel

Dawnstar said:


> That's unfortunate, Iron Angel.


It was literally my only option at 200 points. Well, not my only option. I could have taken a single Stalker at like 120 points. It was the only way to actually use 200 points, lets put it at that. Unless I wanted 5 lychguard with warscythes, which, looking now, might have been the better option...

Or a C'tan, but I'm not sure I'm as fond of them in the new dex.


----------



## VicGin

CattleBruiser said:


> hahaha, VicGin. Your fluff is amazing


Thanks:biggrin:

I'm pretty sure that my entry won't beat yours in close combat (or even scratch its paint), best of luck stomping the rest this round :victory:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Damn I knew I should have gone for the anti-virus attack software bug (Triarch Stalker)


----------



## Dawnstar

Iron Angel said:


> It was literally my only option at 200 points. Well, not my only option. I could have taken a single Stalker at like 120 points. It was the only way to actually use 200 points, lets put it at that. Unless I wanted 5 lychguard with warscythes, which, looking now, might have been the better option...
> 
> Or a C'tan, but I'm not sure I'm as fond of them in the new dex.


Why did you decide against the Lychguard?


----------



## Iron Angel

AP2 shots from RoC.


----------



## Dawnstar

Fair enough 

Well, sorry to make it a short round anyway


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Dawnstar said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Well, sorry to make it a short round anyway


A Triach Stalker would have fucked your shit up. Might well have been 50 points short but it woulda done the trick. Or a C'tan.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I think my boyz are gonna have a field day... Sorry Azune


----------



## Dawnstar

Stephen_Newman said:


> A Triach Stalker would have fucked your shit up. Might well have been 50 points short but it woulda done the trick. Or a C'tan.


Ctan would have done it better I think, but alas we'll never find out this round will we


----------



## Iron Angel

I'd love it for the rounds to actually start.


----------



## lokis222

it will. samuels is doing a pretty epic undertaking in doing this extended game. 

besides, once it starts, all the shittalking ends....  

perhaps your just scared that marbo is going to own everyone's asses like morgel did.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Dawnstar said:


> Ctan would have done it better I think, but alas we'll never find out this round will we


Dunno. I have my own C'tan. We could be matched up.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

As for mine. With regards to being a big shiny metal face full rep to whoever gets the reference of the face in the fluff.


----------



## lokis222

smash tv? :victory:


----------



## CattleBruiser

oh crap. Marbo's here. we all lose, gg.


----------



## lokis222

CattleBruiser said:


> oh crap. Marbo's here. we all lose, gg.


so underpointed. should be at least 400. one man wreaking crew. bloodthirsters.... pfffftttt...... ectoplamsmic smears.... :sarcastichand:


----------



## Lord Azune

I have the solution to Marbo.... I present to you all:


Candygram for Marbo, Candygram for Marbo!


----------



## lokis222

me marbo


(best movie ever!):laugh:


----------



## The Meddler

Samules said:


> *TheMeddler*
> Techmarine
> -Servo Harness
> -Thunder Hammer
> 5 Servitors
> -Heavy Bolter
> 
> Techmarine Garrond gazed over the schematics of the previously-unknown tunnel system under the mountains, his ocular implants meticulously analysing viable ambush points and escape routes. The maps had only recently been found, their precious contents carefully spirited away by undercover scout squads who had been ordered to avoid conflict at all costs after the disaster in the mountain ranges above him. Garrond ground his teeth just thinking about it. The Baal Predators had been under his supervision, lovingly cared for on the long transit to the Kruchev system. Although they had managed to recover the wreckage of the Sanguine Vengeance, Garrond personally cleansing the surrounding area of the loathsome daemons, the vehicle was irreparable. It had had to be broken down into to spare parts to be used again in vehicles.
> 
> Now, however, they had a chance to strike back. The tunnel system was extensive, spreading out over many kilometres. Using them, the Techmarine swore that in the name of the Omnissiah, and the lost machine-spirit of the Sanguine Vengeance, a blood debt would be taken, from all those who would trespass on the Emperor's world.
> 
> Vs
> 
> *Grokfog*
> Venerable Dread with Assault Cannon, DCCW, Heavy Flamer, Extra Armour and a Wolf Tooth Necklace
> 
> "Heed me well pups, for our Sagas carry not only the Glory and Honour of battle, but also a warning. The brothers Hrolf and Ungar, in their hubris, underestimated their foe and were struck down. Know your enemies, their strengths and weaknesses. Use the cunning of the Wolf, the Strength of the Bear. Of course, you will see me as an old fool, for surely you are strong and invulnerable, clad in the armour of the Gods and armed with weapons fit to tear down the gates of Helheim itself! But with age comes experience and wisdom. And so it was Experience and Wisdom that Wolf Lord Tyr sought. The experience and wisdom of a venerable one, mighty Skoll Redclaw"


Dammit, my servitors are going to get annihilated. Ah well, hopefully my techmarine will survive to combat.


----------



## Karnax

So... repentia. Are they something like no shooting, no AS, weak invulnerable save, eviscerators? If this is the case, I have a good chance of winning this, which in this game means I will fail spectacularly.


----------



## MidnightKid333

I have no idea what Ezekiels orks do... "rokkits" sound threatening, though.


----------



## Minizke1

Hmmmm, could the giant metal face be a reference to Sinistar...?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Minizke1 said:


> Hmmmm, could the giant metal face be a reference to Sinistar...?


Nope. Think 1989 SNES game.


----------



## Iron Angel

Is it Andross?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

@MidnightKid - it's all in the name: "burnaz" :wink:


----------



## Samules

Dawnstar Vs Iron Angel
Ok, I'm having a little pity here, Iron angel can use his jump packs to get a rear armor shot. He fails to penetrate the armor with the rods and the dreadnaught calls upon the might of heroes, getting 6 attacks and munching the praetorians.

Minizke1 Vs infernalcaretaker
As da nobs stomp agrily through the cramped tunnel in the distance they spot a faint purple glow. They did not know what it was, or why it was there, but they knew they wanted to smash it violently. The purple glow soon showed to a trio of strange floating aliens with wisps of warp energy around them. However the orks did not notice this. They DID notice (amazingly) that their bullets weren't killing the things. And so as usual they bellowed at the top of their lungs and charged in. Two of da boyz are vaporized by blasts of energy but they quickly disembowel a zoanthrope in return and strangely enough a small burst of energy harms one of the nobs in close combat. Another volley of energy vaporizes two more boyz and the last one bravely (or incredibly stupidly) charges in crushing another nid. The last one quickly charges up and vaporizes him, then resumes its slow floating trek through the caves.

mynameisgrax Vs lokis222
As the daemons stalk through the tunnels they hear a strange beeping noise, moving to investigate and hoping for prey they gather around the source, a small metal disk on the wall, suddenly the beep quickens and turns to a high pitched whine and then explodes in a cascade of rock and fire heavily injuring four of the vicious steeds. A human leaps from his concealed position decapitating three beasts and their vicious riders with quick strikes of his deadly blade. Then the bloodcrushers raise their swords and *BLEEEEEEEEEEEP* What has just happened to poor Marbo is more horrible than can be described and has been censored for your own sanity.

TheMeddler Vs Grokfog
The thunder of the assault cannon rings through the caves as it and the swathes of fire destroy three servitors. The huge iron hand crushes one servitor and the Techmarine swings his hammer demolishing the legs of and stunning the dreadnaught with his hammer. The last servitor is crushed by the immobile and disoriented dread. The combat arm is bashed off and the techmarine slowly, methodically demolishes the chassis while dodging the clumsy strikes of the disoriented dreadnaught. Soon nothing remains but the crushed metal frame.

CattleBruiser Vs VicGin
I gave the guard a pity shot on the rear armor, they failed. Squish, squash.

LordAzune Vs Spanner94ezekiel
OH GOD, SO MUCH FIRE AAAAAAAUGH!!!!!
Orks win.

Midnightkid333 Vs Stephan_Newman
A massive face appears from around the corner and rams two of the crushers who only manage to cut an ear of the huge monstrosity. They muster and charge the thing, wounding it again as it attempts to gobble them down while it only manages to wound another. It quickly swoops back and manages to fit one within its mouth. At last, the head consumes the last morsel and moves on in search of new prey.

Karnax Vs Filler
The Jokaero add on more force fields for no imaginable reason or benefit. They then unleash blasts of fire for the very real benefit of killing four sisters. The sisters are whipped into a frenzy as the enemy charge and call upon the spirit of the martyr. All the sisters die but the posthumously decapitate one of the crusaders. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Grokfog

We are not amused. A freaking Venerable Dreadnought, beaten back into death by a clockwork marine with a mallet.

FUUUUU-


----------



## lokis222

wow, i did much better than expected. didn't even think i would kill that many. sweet. gg.


----------



## Iron Angel

I did sad.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yes! Giant Andross based face devours Bloodcrushers!

BTW Iron Angel gets me rep!


----------



## Iron Angel

And then it spits them back out as tiles.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Mmm toasted sado-masochists...


----------



## Lord Azune

Stupid burnas.... Didn't give me my terrible cover save....


----------



## VicGin

Samules said:


> Squish, squash


Haha, thanks for the fight CattleBruiser!


----------



## Minizke1

Yay for floating brains! thanks for the game Caretaker.


----------



## CattleBruiser

VicGin, i feel kinda bad cause you didn't really have a chance.


----------



## VicGin

No worries, bad match-ups happen 

So long as you win this round, I can say to myself "I lost to the eventual winner" 

So, Win!! :victory:


----------



## Samules

Dawnstar Vs Minizke1
Sudden blasts of energy blow the legs out from under the dreadnaught and while it tears two of the nids apart the last one blows open his sarcophagus and wins.

mynameisgrax Vs TheMeddler
A Bloodcrusher is doused in fire, plasma and bolts banishing him back to the warp before his buddies have their afternoon snack of marine and servitor.

CattleBruiser Vs Spanner94ezekiel
Good freaking lord how did I manage to roll 3 hits and three penetrations with ork rokkits? The dreadnaught is destroyed.

IGNORE THE FOLLOWING, ACTUAL MATCHUP UNDER CONSTRUCTION:

Midnightkid333 Vs Karnax
The Jokaero load up on rending weapons and open fire with flames on the approaching daemons but only wound one. One crusader and three assassins are killed by the charge but they still manage to wound two more crushers. The assassins come back in for the kill and kill two crushers and leave the others badly injured. While the last crusader falls the monkeys whip up a little daemon BBQ.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I have trained my Boyz well :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Samules said:


> Dawnstar Vs Minizke1
> Sudden blasts of energy blow the legs out from under the dreadnaught and while it tears two of the nids apart the last one blows open his sarcophagus and wins.
> 
> mynameisgrax Vs TheMeddler
> A Bloodcrusher is doused in fire, plasma and bolts banishing him back to the warp before his buddies have their afternoon snack of marine and servitor.
> 
> CattleBruiser Vs Spanner94ezekiel
> Good freaking lord how did I manage to roll 3 hits and three penetrations with ork rokkits? The dreadnaught is destroyed.
> 
> Midnightkid333 Vs Karnax
> The Jokaero load up on rending weapons and open fire with flames on the approaching daemons but only wound one. One crusader and three assassins are killed by the charge but they still manage to wound two more crushers. The assassins come back in for the kill and kill two crushers and leave the others badly injured. While the last crusader falls the monkeys whip up a little daemon BBQ.


I am dreadfully sorry but did I not win against the Bloodcrushers? Or did I actually lose?


----------



## CattleBruiser

dang spanner, you definitely arn't using orks to shoot those rokkits. Sorry VicGin


----------



## Samules

I always seem to make a mistake no matter what don't I? :laugh: Anyway:

Stephan_Newman Vs Karnax
The Jokaero uselessly upgrade the range but their lascannons bounce off the armored hide of the floating head. The assassins wound it but a crusader and an assassin are devoid by the hungry hungry programmer head. Slowly the opposing forces are whittled down until the head is destroyed , as it falls it explodes destroying all but two of the warband.


----------



## Dawnstar

Samules said:


> Dawnstar Vs Minizke1
> Sudden blasts of energy blow the legs out from under the dreadnaught and while it tears two of the nids apart the last one blows open his sarcophagus and wins.


Well damn.

Nicely done Minizke


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Samules said:


> I always seem to make a mistake no matter what don't I? :laugh: Anyway:
> 
> Stephan_Newman Vs Karnax
> The Jokaero uselessly upgrade the range but their lascannons bounce off the armored hide of the floating head. The assassins wound it but a crusader and an assassin are devoid by the hungry hungry programmer head. Slowly the opposing forces are whittled down until the head is destroyed , as it falls it explodes destroying all but two of the warband.


Ah poo.


----------



## VicGin

Wow, both dreads down!

Any predictions on who takes this?


----------



## CattleBruiser

I want those "ork tankbustas" to win (they're really space marines in disguise).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I think if I get the crushers I'm screwed. Henchmen could go either way, but if I get the 'thropes I might get through ok...

*famous last words*


----------



## Minizke1

Dawnstar said:


> Well damn.
> 
> Nicely done Minizke


Thanks! [:


----------



## Karnax

The odds were in my favour on that one. At least it was a filler unit so I don't feel bad about beating it.:grin:


----------



## The Meddler

DAMMIT!! Daemons beat me AGAIN! Ah well, at least I won one. Well done grax.


----------



## MidnightKid333

I don't even know what happened to my Crushers. X_X. They seem to have lost.


----------



## Samules

Minizke1 Vs mynameisgrax
Two bloodcrushers go up in puffs of smoke as the aliens rain death upon them. The crushers can do little more than injure a zoanthrope through the energy fields surrounding them. Two more crushers are vaporized and the last one quickly follows.

Spanner94ezekiel Vs Karnax
The monkies prepare some worthless forcefields and unleash gouts of flame on the enemy. A mek and 3 burnas are killed. I only let them fire five flamers at a time but…. holy crap 2 assassins survive. They are pounded into the dirt.

Minizke1 Vs Spanner94ezekiel
A lucky rocket blows a hole through the head of one thrope and the flamers chart another to dust. The last one is smacked upside the head by the mob of boyz.

Well tomorrow I will have details on the grand finale.


----------



## Minizke1

BAAAH. You got me Spanner. Good game, ahaha.


----------



## Karnax

Burnas were probably the worst thing I could have faced. Oh well, at least I won one match. Good luck spanner.


----------



## Samules

_FETH, FETH, FETH! We have lost too much already! Every moment only gives our enemies more time to consolidate their forces and more time for ours to starve. Send out the last of our men, grab whatever gear isn't broken we take this world now or all is lost._

All the benefits of each round now come together.
For each landing Zone you may spend 25 extra points on additional models.
For each tunnel you may spend 15 points on additional gear or upgrades for the supplies passing through to the troops.
For each peak the enemy takes some gunfire before the round starts. 3 Heavy Bolter Shots, 2 autocannon shots or a single krak missile fired at BS 4.

People who have not yet won any bonuses will gain the stubborn USR.

The points limit is 200 points on any unit plus 150 points that can be spent on a single HQ choice. The HQ must be able to join or be mounted inside the unit he is taken with. If no HQ can be mounted inside or attached too the unit taken you may spend 75 points more on the unit itself. Vehicles are allowed.



Grokfog
One Landing Zone

Spanner94ezekiel
One Landing Zone
One Peak
Four Tunnels

Lokis222
Two Landing Zones
Four Peaks

Minizke1
One Landing Zone
Two Peaks
Three Tunnels

infernalcaretaker
One Landing Zone

Sisterhood of the Sacred Unfilled Game Slot
One Landing Zone

VicGin
One Peak

Dawnstar
Two Peaks
One Tunnel

LordAzune
Three Peaks

mynameisgrax
Two Tunnels

TheMeddler
One Tunnel

CattleBruiser
One Tunnel

Stephan_Newman
One Tunnel

Karnax
Two Tunnels


----------



## CattleBruiser

can the 200 points be spent on a unit that is an HQ? (i.e. can we gt up to 350 points on a single HQ)?


----------



## Samules

Erm, I suppose so? Though it sounds a tad suicidal to fight entire units with a single HQ choice.


----------



## Minizke1

Entry in, here goes nothing!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Entry in (sort of)! Good game so far though k:


----------



## lokis222

okay,
quick question. can i take dedicated transports or is it a 'hard' one unit for the last round?
i am asking because i would like to enter an infantry platoon, but i understand if i can't


----------



## Samules

Sorry, it's just too complicated to work it out with multiple units per side, you can take transports but they must be large enough to hold all your models and your unit will be loaded inside of it until the transport dies.


----------



## lokis222

Unit in. If I made any mistakes making it, just let me know.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am now submitting now!

Not gonna do that good but should be a laugh to out in a blaze of glory!


----------



## MidnightKid333

Ezekiel and minizke are fighting each other, right?

Because they will demolish any enemy that does not have those fancy things.


---




Samules said:


> If no HQ can be mounted inside or attached too the unit taken you may spend 75 points more on the unit itself.


So you're saying that if I take an HQ choice that is not an independent character/cannot join the unit taken, I can spend 75 more points on the unit that I paid for 

(example: if I had 200 points worth of plaguebearers [13 models]), and had a skulltaker (who cannot join other gods of chaos for any reason), then does that mean I can spend 75 more points on the plaguebearer unit, bringing it up to 18 models?)

there were a lot of parenthesis in there. 

I ask because it seems a bit weird. Wouldn't it be a good thing to have 75 points more? Also, if a unit cannot join the HQ, then it ususally means that the HQ is total badass!

I also hope samules's mailbox doesn't explode from all the entries. How are you managing that?


----------



## Samules

Ah, what I meant was if you cannot attach (or mount inside) the HQ to the unit then you cannot take the HQ, but you CAN spend 75 points more on the unit itself instead of getting the HQ.


----------



## Lord Azune

So Daemons is 2 heralds and an attached unit of that gods elites.


----------



## MidnightKid333

Lord Azune said:


> So Daemons is 2 heralds and an attached unit of that gods elites.


I don't think you would be allowed 2.


----------



## Lord Azune

Why? You get 2 Heralds as a single HQ choice (Both independant chars and can be nested in the group) and since they have to be in the group, just don't mount them on anything.


----------



## lokis222

as a guard entry, i certainly hope i can take muliple modles as a HQ choice... otherwise i dont have many choices left. 

it is just for fun too.


----------



## Samules

You can take multiple models for the HQ choice but it has to be one choice (or less). I didn't really consider heralds when I made the rules.


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent! Out of curiosity, we still allowed the 5point bonus for fluff as well as the other bonuses, aren't we?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I went for a lolzy choice for my unit. If I meet a big blast weapon. I am truly fucked.

Although I hope when I reach you the results will be funny.


----------



## Samules

The Meddler said:


> PM sent! Out of curiosity, we still allowed the 5point bonus for fluff as well as the other bonuses, aren't we?


Yup, I always forget to mention that don't I?


----------



## MidnightKid333

so uhh... when does the rolling start? Not much excitement on this thread all of a sudden.


----------



## lokis222

i am guessing exam prep or some such. knows i am a bit overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Minizke1

Please don't pull a King of Cheese, Sam.


----------



## Samules

Heh, just dealing with some tests and an essay. Anyway here are the entries:

Minizke1
Having Survived the initial attack on the Landing Pads, the warriors muster their strength reluctantly to fight the next wave of enemies. 

From amongst their ranks rose their Patriarch and leader, their Tyranid Prime, renewed to their previous battle readiness, the warriors are overcome with ravenous hunger, and immediately set out, dashing towards the nearest grouping of Bio-material.

Tyranid Prime
-Regeneraton
-Adrenal Glands
-Lash Whip
-Bone Sword
-Deathspitter

7 Warriors
-Adrenal Glands
-Rending Claws
-1 Barbed Strangler

Vs

Grokfog
Rune Priest Odinson
-Master of Runes
-Living Lightning
-Jaws of the World Wolf
-Melta Bombs
-Wolftooth Necklace
-Saga of the Beastslayer

6 Long Fangs
-4 Plasma Cannons
-Multi-Melta
Pack Leader Vidar with Meltaguns

CattleBruiser
Librarian
-Terminator Armor
-Stormshield
-Sanguine Sword

5 Assault Terminators
-3 SS/TH

Vs

Lokis222
The commander grimaces as he looks at Marbo's life readout. The high pitch alarm cuts off abruptly as the bullet from his master-crafted bolt pistol explodes through it.

"We control two landing zones."

"We control four peaks"

"We have lost the supply tunnels"

"This is it, but what do we have left?"

The commander scowls as he looks over the remaining crew lists. In space, secondary explosions from the crippled ship systems had cost him many of his remaining choices. The tank divisions had been sucked out into the vacuum of space and none of the sanctioned psychers had survived the catastrophic trip through the warp. 

"I will lead it this time," mutters the commander. Turning to his aid, he orders, "Get the master of ordnance, and make sure the sentinels didn't get sucked out into space with all of our throne-damned Russes."

A few minutes later, the aid rushes back in. "Sir. The master of ordnance is dead. He was in the tank hanger when the explosive decompression occurred. The sentinels suffered extreme damage as a result of a plasma line exploding near them." Furious, the commander stalks from the tent and looks out at the two Valkyrie Assault Carriers that carried him to the surface. Modified for space-ground transport, they were all that was now left. 

The commander, his carapace armour gleaming, climbs aboard and looking at his squad, barks, "Let's kill these bastards!" 

Company Command Squad
-Company Commander - Power Fist
-Heavy Flamer
-3 Flamers
-Carapace Armour

2 Valkyrie Assault Carriers
Each equipped with:
-Lascannon
-Heavy Bolters

Spanner94ezekiel
Warboss
-Mega Armor
-Klaw
-Cybork Body
-Attack Squig
-Bosspole
-Ammo Runt

15 Burna Boyz
3 Rokkitz

Vs

Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
-Shadow Field
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Blast Pistol
-Husk Blade

Raider
-Night Shields
-Flickerfield

5x Trueborn
1x Blaster Trueborn
1x Dracon
-Blast Pistol

Karnax
Grey Knight Librarian
-Might of Titan
-Sanctuary
-Hammer
-Empyrean Brain Mines
-Digital Weapons
-Warp Rift

Warband
-One Jokaero
-4 Crusaders
-7 Death Cult Assassins

Vs

Stephan_Newman
Overlord Bill Gates was fuming. At every turn he had been denied. Against the odds even his big head had been defeated against his expectations.

No matter. Gathering his last batch of minions he would either conquer this planet or at least remain dormant underneath it so that he may rise again!

Entry is as follows:

Overlord Bill Gates-comes armed with a master crafted hacking tool (Warscythe), enhanced forcefield (Phase Shifter) and Mind control Microsoft Office Assistants (Mindshackle Scarabs)

Has a Court consisting of:

Program Microsoft Powerpoint (Necron Lord)-has an enhanced hacking tool (Gauntlet of Fire) and Mind control Microsoft Office Assistants (Mindshackle Scarabs)

Program Microsoft Excel (Necron Lord)-has a hacking tool (Staff of Light) and Mind control Microsoft Office Assistants (Mindshackle Scarabs)

Program Microsoft Access (Necron Lord)-has a hacking tool (Staff of Light) and Mind Control Microsoft Office Assistants (Mindshackle Scarabs)

Program Microsoft OneNote (Necron Lord)-has a hacking tool (Staff of Light) and Mind control Microsoft Office Assistants (Mindshackle Scarabs)

MidnightKid333
Herald of Khorne
-Juggernaught
-Fury of Khorne
-Unholy Might
-Blessing of the Blood God

5 Bloodcrushers

Vs

VicGin
Captain
-TDA
-Lightning Claw
-Combi-Plasma
-Meltabombs

Stormraven Gunship
-TL Multi-Melta
-TL Assault Cannon

The Meddler
Captain Atreus
-Terminator Armor
-Power Sword
-Combi-Flamer
-Meltabombs

5 Assault Terminators
-4 TH/SS
-1 LC

"You kow what you have to do", Astorath stated to the Terminator-armoured veterans of the Blood Angels First Company. "The enemy has gained a foothold on this world, and they have been joined by the daemon and the xenos. Between them they will have stripped this planet of everything of value. We cannot let that happen, not to a world where Blessed Sanguinius performed the Miracle of the Sacred Tears, cleansing this world of the Traitor host dared to step foot on the God-Emperors world. Captain Atreus", he said, turning to face the left-most giant, a veteran of nearly three centuries of slaughter in the Emperor's service. "I know you were very fond of Squad Atreon. Why, they named themselves after you! But don't let your desire for revenge cloud your head. We will need your tactical skill if we are to prevail."
Turining again to face the strike team in general, Astorath the Grim, High Chaplain of the Blood Angels and Redeemer of the Lost, spoke with a sonorous voice that carried to the upper reaches of the Chapel Moriatum. "Space marines, move out. For Sanguinius and the Emperor!"

Vs

infernalcaretaker
Warboss, Bike
-Cybork Body
-Power klaw
-Bosspole
-Attack Squig

11 kommandos, 2 burnas, Snikrot


----------



## MidnightKid333

I will mess up that stupid Stormravens day! Come at me!

when I kill this spaceship thing, match me up against a Grey knight player, please! My blessing will be super awesome!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Crap. I have to kill a fucking raider with Orks :headbutt:
Bad matchup for me...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yay!

I get to see Deathcult Assassin's and a Librarian hit their own side!


----------



## Minizke1

Aaah Templates


----------



## VicGin

MidnightKid333 said:


> I will mess up that stupid Stormravens day! Come at me!


Haha!! I wasn't too worried until I looked up what the Herald can do. . . now I'm quite scared :shok:

Just going to have to rely on the Captain to roll his 4++ like a boss


----------



## Lord Azune

It's not just the raider Zeke, I got three of those peaks too, your forces are gonna be torn up by 3 peaks worth of what I assume will be heavy bolter fire. Still, I worry if you get those rokkits off, might be able to blow me up  Then again, you might get lucky with your 1 peak of Autocannon/Krak....


----------



## The Meddler

I'm glad I picked a combi-flamer and not a combi-melta.
I don't have a copy of the Ork codex, so I'm just wondering what Snikrot can do?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

He has something like S6 power weapons or some crazy thing like that...

Anyhow, can't remember how many peaks I got but I think it was just the one, so


----------



## CattleBruiser

crap, i have to face guardsmen in close combat again! well, gg.


----------



## Samules

EDIT: Just realized I forgot artillery bonuses, the following does not count.

Minizke1 Vs Grokfog
The rune priest is not lucky today as the lightning sizzles on the enemies' thick hide and his head nearly explodes. His brothers are far more successful as they kill three warriors. Two of the plasma cannoneers are entangled and killed by the barbed strangler. The remainder of the marines are butchered by the tyrannies.

CattleBruiser Vs Lokis222
A pair of Hellstrike missiles drop from the sky onto the unsuspecting terminator squad and vaporizes all but two of the terminators, one with claws and one with a hammer. The hammer quickly eliminates one of the remaining hellstrike missiles and stuns the other flyer. The hammernator is vaporized by the lascannon and while his brother tries to tear open the flyers he too is blasted to pieces.

Spanner94ezekiel Vs Lord Azune
Four of da boyz drop like rocks from the poison and blasts but the rokkits blow the raider out of the air. The burnas light up their kuttin flames and recieve the charge of the Khornate Dark Eldar. The trueborn only manage to kill one boy but the archon does his deadly work and kills three more. Between the boss and da boyz three dark eldar die. The flamers reactivate and burn the last two trueborn but the archon's shadowfield remains intact. He cuts down two more burnas but the claw gets lucky and he is crushed.

Karnax Vs Stephan_Newman
The Jokaero adds some rather useless force fields and gun sights. The microsoftians beard down upon them and vaporise a crusader with their hacking devices. The Librarian calls upon the might of titan and a warp rift which, at least temporarily brings down OneNote and Access. However the librarian and an assassin recieve the blue screen of death-for-their-allies and begin attacking, however they fail to kill anyone. The assassins kill off the remainder of microsoft office but Bill Gates kills two of the crusaders. Three of the programs reboot 
but one is demolished again by the warp rift. The continued assault brings down 3 death cult assassins. The blue screen keeps the librarian and a cultist occupied but fails to get them to kill anyone. The assassins manage to wound bill gated but he kills a crusader and another death cult in return. Only powerpoint is able to reboot this time and he is consumed by the rift yet again. At last the brain mine succeeds and the scarabs fail. Bill Gates is no more.

Midnightkid333 Vs VicGin
Four missiles demolish the bloodcrushers leaving only the horribly injured herald remaining. The captain quickly disposes of him.

Infernalcaretaker Vs The Meddler
One terminator and four boyz are killed by fire and one more termy is killed by sinkrot's knives. Five more boy and one more terminator are killed in the brutal close combat. Soon only sinkrot and da boss remain. Sinkrot downs another termy and the sweeping power klaw kills the captain and the last terminator.


----------



## Lord Azune

Well done Zeke, I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## lokis222

Samules said:


> SWEET
> 
> CattleBruiser Vs Lokis222
> A pair of Hellstrike missiles drop from the sky onto the unsuspecting terminator squad and vaporizes all but two of the terminators, one with claws and one with a hammer. The hammer quickly eliminates one of the remaining hellstrike missiles and stuns the other flyer. The hammernator is vaporized by the lascannon and while his brother tries to tear open the flyers he too is blasted to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I forgot artillery bonuses, the following does count
> 
> WHAT!!!!!:cray: You mean I have to do the impossible again?:shok: i am so screwed. :cray:


----------



## Lord Azune

Muahahahahahahaha. I get another go. VICTORY WILL BE MINE ZEKE!


----------



## Minizke1

GG, Grokfog. [:


----------



## Lord Azune

Mini, they're getting rerolled, Grok might eek out a victory


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah, shit. And I did so well this time :cray:


----------



## VicGin

Samules said:


> A pair of Hellstrike missiles drop from the sky onto the unsuspecting terminator squad and vaporizes all but two of the terminators


How did two missiles kill so many terminators?


Since they're getting re-rolled I have a feeling that with more firepower I'm going to do worse! Good luck the second time around Midnightkid333!


----------



## The Meddler

Great, I lost even without him getting artillery. Lets hope second chance pays off!

edit: I just looked at infernalcaretakers bonuses, and he doesn't get artillery strikes. Does this mean you won't reroll Samules?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Guess hacking software really does not work. Stupid 3++ saves....

Time to work on my next stupid entry idea!


----------



## CattleBruiser

Yes! I get another chance at victory! i may yet be able to beat these damned strength 4 weapons with terminators!


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> Mini, they're getting rerolled, Grok might eek out a victory


OPE. Just saw that. My bad, Grok, hope I didn't come across as cocky. :L


----------



## Grokfog

Nah, its all good. Although I think Samules has something against Space Wolves...


----------



## Lord Azune

Don't we all?


----------



## MidnightKid333

I knew I should have taken a soul grinder!


----------



## Samules

Minizke1 Vs Grokfog
One plasma cannoner is gunned down by bio-plasma from above. Two tyrannids are gunned down by lightning, plasma and melta while jaws of the world wolf fizzles. One more plasma gunner is killed by the biological missiles and the rest of the wolves are rent apart.

CattleBruiser Vs Lokis222
One terminator eats a heavy bolter shot and dies and one more is obliterated by the missiles. The librarian destroys both ships outright and the explosion kills a flamer trooper. The flame kills the last lightning claw termy and a thunder hammer terminator leaving one alive in addition to the librarian. Two of the flamer troopers are killed by the two terminators and the commander kills the last regular terminator. The flamer wounds the librarian and with luck the commander, as the last remaining, kills the librarian.

Spanner94ezekiel Vs Lord Azune
Three boyz are killed by the splinter blasts from the peaks while the lootas fail to destroy the raider. Three more boyz are gunned down and the boyz only manage to stun, immobilize and destroy the weapon of the raider. As expected, a S10 Klaw demolishes the raider instantly. One trueborn is killed by the explosion and the rest by the fire and lead, except for the archon, who injects his painbringer and charges in killing four of the burnas. Amazingly surviving everything that comes at him he sends the orks packing as they fill with terror and he runs them down.

Karnax Vs Stephan_Newman
One Death cult and two crusaders are hacked apart (double meaning!) And the plasma cannon kills microsoft Access. Excel and OneNote are sucked into the warp and powerpoint easts a power sword. Gates kills a crusader and an assassin, and amazingly the warband fails its break test and runs for its life. So silly.

MidnightKid333 Vs VicGin
Three bloodcrushers are vaporized and two more, including the herald are wounded. The crushers quickly destroy the ship and kill the captain.

The Meddler Vs infernalcaretaker
Artillery is not involved in this fight so the previous result stands.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Samules said:


> Spanner94ezekiel Vs Lord Azune
> Three boyz are killed by the splinter blasts from the peaks while the _*lootas*_ fail to destroy the raider. Three more boyz are gunned down and the boyz only manage to stun, immobilize and destroy the weapon of the raider. As expected, a S10 Klaw demolishes the raider instantly. One trueborn is killed by the explosion and the rest by the fire and lead, except for the archon, who injects his painbringer and charges in killing four of the burnas. Amazingly surviving everything that comes at him he sends the orks packing as they fill with terror and he runs them down.


Burnaz fool! 


I kid, I kid. But dammit, well done Azune! Now to go sulk in the corner for the rest of the month.


----------



## lokis222

Now to go buy a lottery ticket. GG.


----------



## Samules

Actually the lootas represent the autocannon shots from the peaks.... Fool!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I shall execute some grots in penance for my mistake :fool:


... aaaaaaaaand back to my corner


----------



## Lord Azune

You had a valiant run... and I'm honestly sure it was close.


----------



## Lord Azune

Also on a side note: Microsoft won a round?!?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lord Azune said:


> Also on a side note: Microsoft won a round?!?


Yes they certainly did!

Its not the first time they have won a round either.

Overlord Bill Gates is most pleased.


----------



## Lord Azune

I'm still very amazed though Stephen, I hope I get to kill you in the final round


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lord Azune said:


> I'm still very amazed though Stephen, I hope I get to kill you in the final round


Don't worry. The Microsoft dynasty is more than happy to open a can of whoopass on your so called "herald of Khorne".


----------



## Lord Azune

Awww, He's vetted against some of the top Necron Overlords of the Dynasties. I mean seriously, you see those punks I had to fight against to claim herald?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lord Azune said:


> Awww, He's vetted against some of the top Necron Overlords of the Dynasties. I mean seriously, you see those punks I had to fight against to claim herald?


I know. I sent a big cartoon cereal mascot in that competition which beat some as well.


----------



## Lord Azune

Yes, I remember Tony.. was hoping he'd have done better, he was very amusing.


----------



## VicGin

Hey MidnightKid333, make it best 2 out of 3 :wink:

Nice win, good luck in the next round!


----------



## CattleBruiser

god dangit, i knew i had no chance when i was i was facing guardsmen in close combat.


----------



## lokis222

CattleBruiser said:


> god dangit, i knew i had no chance when i was i was facing guardsmen in close combat.


could have been worse.....






......







......







.....







.....could have been tau. :shok:


----------



## The Meddler

Samules said:


> The Meddler Vs infernalcaretaker
> Artillery is not involved in this fight so the previous result stands.


How cruel. You raise my hopes with vague ideas about a rematch then dash them utterly:cray: Ah well, good luck infernalcaretaker!


----------



## infernalcaretaker

*surprised 6+ save kommandos did that well*

Cheers! who do i have to face now? *hides*


----------



## CattleBruiser

well loki, neither death company charging into guardsmen in CC nor assault terminators charging into CC with guardsmen have been able to win. I think Samules has a thing for tau and guardsmen CC abilities.


----------



## Samules

Minizke1 Vs Lokis222
The bombardment of missiles is too great for the ids and all but the prime explode and he is left at a single wound. He demolishes both flyers, kills one trooper with his deathspitter and survives the return fire. He regenerates one wound and decapitates two more guardsmen. The power fist misses and the the melee continues. The prime kills the last guard and brings the commander to one wound but the power fist kills him. Lokis wins.

Lord Azune Vs Stephan_Newman
The hacking devices give the raider the blue screen of death and it crashes. The Eldar pump in some serpentin and commence firing, They bring down two of the programs and charge in. Every program is brought down and Gates is wounded. Gates kills three trueborn and they back off. Only excel is rebooted but he manages to kill the last trueborn as the splinters bounce harmlessly from his iron hide. The archon kills excel and gates' attacks bounce harmlessly from the shadowfield. Excel reboots but is brought down again by the blast pistol and the archon stabs gates with the huskblade and disables him instantly.

Midnightkid333 Vs infernalcaretaker
One Bloodcrusher is gunned down. Eight kommandos are hacked apart and the last ones bring down one crusher and the klaw rips another in half. The orks break and run. How sad.


----------



## lokis222

Samules said:


> EDIT: Just realized I forgot artillery bonuses, the following does not count.


I keep waiting to see this.... :shok:


----------



## Lord Azune

YOU TOLD US THAT WINDOWS 98 WOULD BE FASTER, AND MORE EFFICIENT WITH BETTER ACCESS TO THE INTERNET!

I kid, I kid. Good run Stephan.


----------



## Minizke1

lokis222 said:


> I keep waiting to see this.... :shok:


WHAT. WHAAAT. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Good game Lokis :victory:


----------



## lokis222

gg. 

Been an epic game so far.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lord Azune said:


> YOU TOLD US THAT WINDOWS 98 WOULD BE FASTER, AND MORE EFFICIENT WITH BETTER ACCESS TO THE INTERNET!
> 
> I kid, I kid. Good run Stephan.


Well played to you too. I was kinda hoping the Archon would huskblade himself. Woulda been fucking hilarious!


----------



## Lord Azune

True but he'd have to have gotten through his own shadow field


----------



## Samules

Lokis222 Vs Lord Azune
The raider and a valkyrie are blown out of the sky and the blasters blow up the last valkyrie. The heavy flamer trooper is killed in the explosion. All the trueborn are burned but the shadowfield holds and the archon decapitates two more troopers. They back off and open fire but it is useless and the commander is killed.

Lord Azune Vs Midknightkid333
One bloodcrusher is gunned down by the lance and blasters. The raider is quickly wrecked but it gives the eldar time for one more volley bringing down two more bloodcrushers. The archon injects his hypex and kills the last of the bloodcrushers while the herald kills all the trueborn. The Archon decapitates the herald.

Well Azune, what will you do with your new world?


----------



## lokis222

gg. thanks samules. took months, but well worth it.

i would rep you but i guess i haven't been giving out enough lately to do so again.


----------



## VicGin

Congrats Lord Azune :victory:

And thanks for rolling this epic game Samules!!


----------



## Lord Azune

I concur, a wonderful game by our host Samules and congrats to my fellow competitors on claiming this planet. It was very close and I thought I was gonna lose when I failed at planet landings and tunnel claiming. Then again, this kinda does show how powerful DE HQ is.

Anyway Sam, I have to do some research and I'll post something fluffy about it, but in short, I'm turning the planet into a DE version of Drakaasi.


----------



## Minizke1

GG all, thanks for rolling Sammy.


----------



## Samules

Well! Any ideas on the next game?


----------



## CattleBruiser

you could do something like everyone gets x amount of points to spend, but you don't get brought up to full strength after each round (i.e. my 10 man assault marine squad loses 3 normal guys and the sergeant in round 1 then i start round 2 with only the remaining 6 normal guys).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I like the idea of the Ultimate Gamers returning, but with upgrades :wink:


----------



## lokis222

I really liked the use of different force slots in this game.

It would be interesting to do something similar.

Maybe each person choose one codex and then picking three units, with one unit max value of "-" from elites, fast attack, and heavy.

When you get paired up, roll a d3 with 1 being elites, 2 being fast, and 3 being heavy, and that is the unit that will fight in the battle. Do this for both sides. If you lose, that unit is destroyed. If you win, you still have 3 units. 

When you get paired up after a loss, use a d2 or flip a coin, etc. After two losses, you just use what you have left. 

My two cents.... or now that Canada doesn't have pennies, my nickel.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I was planning on a random generator for activity that could affect rounds.

I might PM you a table.


----------



## Lord Azune

You know what would be cool, I was browsing through IA 8 for some ideas on an MekaOrks army.. and they have a mission scenario that seems like it'd be pimp. The idea is Road Rash. Everyone gets a bike/jetbiker unit and the goal is to reach the end first or barring that, make it the furthest, beating up as many other units as you can for points. It's battle #6 on pg. 206.


----------



## Samules

Lord Azune said:


> You know what would be cool, I was browsing through IA 8 for some ideas on an MekaOrks army.. and they have a mission scenario that seems like it'd be pimp. The idea is Road Rash. Everyone gets a bike/jetbiker unit and the goal is to reach the end first or barring that, make it the furthest, beating up as many other units as you can for points. It's battle #6 on pg. 206.


That sounds very hard to run, but insanely awesome. I will try to make some rules for an UUG like this immediately.


----------



## MidnightKid333

what if we all chose a named character and battled it out with him?


----------



## Lord Azune

Thought it'd perk your interest Sam, though I admit, I kinda like Midnight's idea too. Named Character Brawl.


----------



## lokis222

bump :wasntme:


----------



## Minizke1

Champion sounds fun- named characters...eh....

Too open for cheese and haters of cheese.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Can we have one where FW stuff is allowed. We have not had one of those since I ran it.


----------



## Lord Azune

I'm game for that but my Dark Eldar army of death is a wee bit lacking in that department. (Not saying we don't have any, just that we have no specific Imp Armour book to go for us.)


----------



## Samules

The only problem with that is that I don't have any of the Imperial Armor books. I am currently splicing some Gorka Morka onto modern 40k to see if I can get a decent race that is not too complicated to do online.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Samules said:


> The only problem with that is that I don't have any of the Imperial Armor books. I am currently splicing some Gorka Morka onto modern 40k to see if I can get a decent race that is not too complicated to do online.


I can certainly help with this. I have all 11 although the first has kinda been outdated bad by now.


----------

